# Sticky  Show me your cages (pic heavy)



## thedogsmother

Woo hoo Xanders cage has finally arrived,  omg it makes the hamster heaven look tiny. So as promised I will show you mine if you show me yours.

I am going to include Buffys cage first, I know she isn't with us any more but I had already taken the photos when she was still alive.

*Buffys cage *- The Savic hamster Heaven, I know it looks a bit bare but she was so wobbly towards the end that I couldn't put many obsticles in there.



















And this was the lady herself at age 4 years and approx 3 months.









*Angels cage* Also in the Hamster Heaven, Angel loves her cage but unlike Buffy she actually uses the Penthouse bit, unfortunately she uses it as a toilet, food store and bed. It wasn't until after I had done the piccies that I realised half her toys were missing so just imagine the hanging furry tunnel and the plastic tunnel etc etc.




























*Spike, Willow and Cordelias cage* The little ladies are in an Imac Fantasy with a couple of extensions, its a lovely cage and they seem very happy wth it.










The Gym (featuring excercise wheels, snack bar/bowl and sand bath)









The Playroom (featuring a variety of toys and a snack bar/bowl)









The Refectory (featuring a variety of menus to cater to every hamsters tastes)









The bedroom (a restfull place for any hamster about town to lay their weary heads)









*Xanders cage* This is (I am reliably informed) a Fop Cricetto Ted, It looks like a lovely cage and is big enough for all his toys although its so big that it looks like he needs more toys, I haven't put the shelves in how they are supposed to go but I had to fit the Wodent Wheel in. Xander loves it and can't belive his luck.


















And this is the Hamster Heaven and the fop from the outside.









*The mouse cage* This is an Imac rat cage (don't know the model name) The meeces love it, they are old piccies but it hasn't changed much other than making a hanging walkway out of plastic tubes.


----------



## Akai-Chan

What type is the meeces cage?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## GSDlover4ever

i think your cages look fantastic - i think any hamster would be lucky to have you as their owner


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> What type is the meeces cage?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I think it was called an Imac ratty, but can't swear to that as it was an ebay bargain at £15.



GSDlover4ever said:


> i think your cages look fantastic - i think any hamster would be lucky to have you as their owner


Thank you, they are lovely hamsters though who deserve to be spoilt, and its fun to spoil them.


----------



## ikikata

yh, your pets are very lucky  
Im making a cage for my degu's at the moment but its not going to well as i cant find any suitable paint to use, as it needs to be low odor and wipeable :/


----------



## Pampered pets

I have the imac fantasy for my russian but tis only two story.

Lovely cages


----------



## srhdufe

omg i cant believe the size of Xander's cage 

They are very lucky hams


----------



## happysaz133

I have seen the Fop Ted, it really is huge, lucky Xander! I love the imac layout too


----------



## thedogsmother

Come on, I've shown you mine now I want to see yours .


----------



## srhdufe

I'll get some decent piccies tomorrow... In between dealing with Abby 
Roll on Sunday


----------



## happysaz133

Okies 

Jasper's Gabber Rex (he's making a break for freedom in this pic!)


















William's IMAC (this is actually an older pic, I'll take a new tomorrow, specially for you )


















Doughnut's 2 Duna Fun's (please excuse all the junk on top, its not normally there)









And the little brat herself


----------



## WalterKitty

Wow.They are great cages.can i come and live with u?


----------



## WalterKitty

the last picture of the little hamster eating the green thing is great LOL
Can I ask what camera you use?your pictures are so clear.


----------



## thedogsmother

happysaz133 said:


> Okies
> 
> Jasper's Gabber Rex (he's making a break for freedom in this pic!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William's IMAC (this is actually an older pic, I'll take a new tomorrow, specially for you )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doughnut's 2 Duna Fun's (please excuse all the junk on top, its not normally there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little brat herself


Ok now I can pinch some ideas off you :smilewinkgrin: I love what you've done with Doughnuts cages and 'm conna pinch the tube idea off your puzzle thingy.



WalterKitty said:


> Wow.They are great cages.can i come and live with u?


I struggled to sneak an extra hamster in so it might be tricky explaining you to my oh, could you fit in a Hamster Heaven I've got one of those spare?


----------



## happysaz133

WalterKitty said:


> the last picture of the little hamster eating the green thing is great LOL
> Can I ask what camera you use?your pictures are so clear.


These were all taken with a Nikon D5000, but personally, I don't like it that much. I wouldn't recommend it. If you are looking to get a decent camera, I recommend the Nikon D40 (my last camera) or the Nikon D90. Sorry for going off topic TDM!

I'm going to take a whole pile of updated photos tonight after cage cleaning!


----------



## Flissy

Ooh you have such lovely cages!! I want more hammies


----------



## crofty

Lovely cages!

Here's Charlies pad, its 80cm x 60cm x 60cm


----------



## kelseye

happysaz133 said:


> Okies
> 
> Jasper's Gabber Rex (he's making a break for freedom in this pic!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William's IMAC (this is actually an older pic, I'll take a new tomorrow, specially for you )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doughnut's 2 Duna Fun's (please excuse all the junk on top, its not normally there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little brat herself


how cute..do they like to watch eastenders lol


----------



## Flissy

Sausage's current cage set up:










But his massive bin cage will be added to this at the end of September when I see him again


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is the ratties cage, they have looooooads more toys now but i haven't got any photos of it yet! This is when it was Mistys cage, but its completely different inside now!










Ella is now in this one despite it saying Benny on it!










Maisie is now in this one cos Ella moved out into a new cage!


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> Sausage's current cage set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But his massive bin cage will be added to this at the end of September when I see him again


When you see him again??? ut:



CharleyRogan said:


> This is the ratties cage, they have looooooads more toys now but i haven't got any photos of it yet! This is when it was Mistys cage, but its completely different inside now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella is now in this one despite it saying Benny on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maisie is now in this one cos Ella moved out into a new cage!


I have a freddy 2 for blackie... He loves it 
He has two shelves in his though as he loves his ladders


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> When you see him again??? ut:


The end of september when I got back to uni 

I was only really looking after him whilst my boyfriend was on holiday, he has had him for most of the summer and easter as I was worried that my cat Alfie would eat him!!! But actually Alfie doesn't seem at all bothered by Sausage so it was ok lol 

I am going back to uni on the train whilst my boyfriend's dad is taking him in the car so it was easier for him to take Sausage back to our house in Cheltenham


----------



## srhdufe

I promised i would post pics ages ago but i forgot... :blushing:

Jim's imac
















Lucky's cambridge








Leo's hamster heaven looking a bit bare atm








The new cambridge i won on ebay for Joey when she's finished with the babies








The stupid new gabber








Newbie's cage








Chandler's (Houdini) rat cage








Blackie's Freddy 2 cage








The rotastak i smashed up 








Rosie's bin cage








Misty's bin cage


----------



## Flissy

Stupid new gabber rex?

You have a lottttt of cages lol! Where do you keep them all!?!


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> Stupid new gabber rex?
> 
> You have a lottttt of cages lol! Where do you keep them all!?!


haha well we cant use the dining table anymore :blushing:
I also have two on the chairs, Blackie's cage on a nero 2 stand and a cage on top of his cage, the two dwarfs are on the landing 

Oh and i'm getting the bun tomorrow too 

The gabber is stupid as it has a hole in the side 
Oh and i found out its a gabber lux not a gabber rex


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> haha well we cant use the dining table anymore :blushing:
> I also have two on the chairs, Blackie's cage on a nero 2 stand and a cage on top of his cage, the two dwarfs are on the landing
> 
> Oh and i'm getting the bun tomorrow too
> 
> The gabber is stupid as it has a hole in the side
> Oh and i found out its a gabber lux not a gabber rex


Do you mean the hole on the left of the picture?


----------



## srhdufe

Flissy said:


> Do you mean the hole on the left of the picture?


No, thats for a water bottle, i mean this hole..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

srhdufe i have the same cage as your newbie for mr chip  he loves it


----------



## Jazzy

Tommy's cage - Russian dwarf.(Habitail ovo loft)










Jasmine's cage - Russian dwarf - (top) (Habitrail ovo loft)
Honey's cage - Syrian (bottom) (Hamster Heaven)










Titch's cage - Roborovski dwarf. (Savic Peggy)










Jess's cage - Chinese Hamster. (Rotastak)


----------



## picaresque

Furet XL - home to my two young female rats









Marchioro Tom, home to my two elderly male rats








I have Vetbed in the bottom now rather than cardboard as my oldest boy has HLD

My Syrian hamster's 30" tank








She's been through every type of cage under the sun lol, finally settled on this one which suits us both. She does have a water bottle btw, pic was taken just after clean-out before I'd replaced it.


----------



## waterlilyold

This is my rattys humble home 



And this cage I built before I realised that piss rots wood


----------



## thedogsmother

Wow there are some amazing cages on this thread now.


----------



## simplysardonic

omg waterlily, I love your setup. I'm so jealous!
Are they Exploreres & have they been modified?


----------



## waterlilyold

simplysardonic said:


> omg waterlily, I love your setup. I'm so jealous!
> Are they Exploreres & have they been modified?


I joined two ferret kingdoms together, by taking a side panel off each one and just used cable ties. You need a board on the trolley though to make it level, I also put cable ties on the roof the same width as the wire to close the gap. I pinched the idea off someone else.  I actually have them in a spare room so they freerange in there too.  spoilt little vermin they are


----------



## cassie01

didnt add my cages before as dopey died and i wanted to wait a while so here they are

merlins rotastak















and little sh*ts mini duna (full i know)


----------



## Flissy

Oooh they are all sooo cool!

I will post pics of my updated cage later


----------



## lozza84




----------



## Flissy

Just realised I never did actually post a pic of my updated cage on here!










I know it looks really weird, but Sausage seems to like it  I was going to take off the Rotastak when I finally got round to adding the bin cage but he seems to really like it so I didn't want to take his favourite cage away from him!!


----------



## happysaz133

Cute pic Flissy, I spy Sausage!

Anyone else think this should maybe be moved to the Rodent section? More people will see it and also, newbies can see what good cages there are and get ideas on what to put on them. Perhaps it could be a sticky?

Anyway, new pics from my end...Doughnut's 2ft tank and Rotastak connection









William's IMAC









Jasper's Gabber Rex (that cooker isn't used btw)


----------



## staceydawlz

waterlily said:


> This is my rattys humble home
> 
> 
> 
> And this cage I built before I realised that piss rots wood


 isnt there a way you could water proof the wood so the pee doesnt rott it...looks amazing!


----------



## waterlilyold

staceydawlz said:


> isnt there a way you could water proof the wood so the pee doesnt rott it...looks amazing!


It's too late  I dismantled it a year ago, It was the first thing I built and I didn't paint it with a sealant, so it stunk of wee and I couldn't fix it. Thats why I got the ferret kingdoms. Live and learn aye


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Yay, this is a sticky now 
I will post my cages as soon as I get my hamster!


----------



## Flissy

Yayyyy 

I prefer it being in this forum


----------



## thedogsmother

I was very impressed, I sent a message to a mod, I won't name them but they have more than two and less then four red dogs, and within five minutes the thread was moved to the rodent section and made into a sticky, hows that for service.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> I was very impressed, I sent a message to a mod, I won't name them but they have more than two and less then four red dogs, and within five minutes the thread was moved to the rodent section and made into a sticky, hows that for service.


that is good


----------



## happysaz133

thedogsmother said:


> I was very impressed, I sent a message to a mod, I won't name them but they have more than two and less then four red dogs, and within five minutes the thread was moved to the rodent section and made into a sticky, hows that for service.


Wow that's great


----------



## ryosuke97

my cage
YouTube - Update on my Hamster's Bedding!

iknow the titles weird but if you watch you see the cagee ! xx


----------



## RattehChickidee

As I live in rented accomodation with my OH and 2 flatmates, we have allocated one part of the room for my 4 male ratties as there is another part for our flatmates 2 females. During the day the cage door is left open and the boys have their cage to play in as well as the opportunity to play with me and my OH, toys on top of the cage and also climb down into a 'pen' that has been securely put together just incase free range time coinsides with the females thus ensuring the predator females can't join in lol 

The Terenziani Michelangelo with a couple of hiding boxes on top and plenty of room to climb









A perch, rope and another little hidey hole









The play pen, with Reeves & Solidus' fave wheel, and carry case as another bed.









The 'troffing' station with Mortimer sitting with the food lol









The old school tv cabinet the cage is on stores all their food and accessories 
Enjoy x


----------



## thedogsmother

Bought a new cage for Darla who was in a tank with an old cage on top, it was quite funky but I didn't like it cos the doors were so small that I couldn't get her out easily so her taming has been a bit delayed, sooooooo I just had to buy her a new cage and since I couldn't get a hamster heaven as I spent all my money on holiday  I looked fo a cheaper one, and found a rat cage which is as big as a HH with a lovely big door on the top, Darla seems to love it and it was only £10 so even better, I am gonna get or make another level and she needs more toys but apart from that Darla is now sorted.

















And the little madam seems to approve


----------



## happysaz133

Aww looks great for her, and she's so pretty!


----------



## Flissy

Aww looks like you got a good bargain there! £10 wow


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Aww looks like you got a good bargain there! £10 wow


I am not going on ebay any more,I only went on to look for a certain person who had missed out on winning a hamster heaven just to see if I could find one for them and I ended up getting another cage.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> I am not going on ebay any more,I only went on to look for a certain person who had missed out on winning a hamster heaven just to see if I could find one for them and I ended up getting another cage.


Oh so it's my fault now is it


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Oh so it's my fault now is it


Err well yes, I'm not gonna take the blame am I lol.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Err well yes, I'm not gonna take the blame am I lol.


Hahahaha oh well at least its not Sandra being blamed for once 

ps. thank u for looking for me... if i see another one on ebay i might be tempted


----------



## Flissy

Now I'm thinking.... should I get an imac cage for Saus? With 3 levels... or would that be too small?? I'm not sure if he will fit in the tubes I might have to test him... I dont think they are that much thinner than the savic ones though and the angles are less sharp so might be easier for his fat body


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> Now I'm thinking.... should I get an imac cage for Saus? With 3 levels... or would that be too small?? I'm not sure if he will fit in the tubes I might have to test him... I dont think they are that much thinner than the savic ones though and the angles are less sharp so might be easier for his fat body


You can always remove the disc things and use ladders instead of the tubes.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> You can always remove the disc things and use ladders instead of the tubes.


yeah good idea... do you think the tubes are too thin then?

you have 3 dwarfs in a 3 level imac which makes me feel as though i should have about 6 levels for sausage


----------



## thedogsmother

I wouldn't have a problem with one of my syrians living in the dwarfs cage, its surprisingly big, I would think that Angel might be slightly too large for the tubes but the others are all slightly built hamsters as they are still young, I would hate to think of Sausage being injured if he got stuck.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with one of my syrians living in the dwarfs cage, its surprisingly big, I would think that Angel might be slightly too large for the tubes but the others are all slightly built hamsters as they are still young, I would hate to think of Sausage being injured if he got stuck.


yes he is a big fatty 

i think ill compare the size tomorrow, if they are too small i dont see why i cant just get some of the green savic ladders and put them in the disk thingies


----------



## zany_toon

This is the girls tank (Sally, Nibbler, Tails, Fidget and Daisy all live here) - do you like their car?














This is the current layout for Chip's cage (excuse the fact it;s through the wire - he was asleep!):








This is Mintola and Kissifur's cage:








(Still three more cages to show you!)


----------



## zany_toon

Sookie and Sherbet's cage - they discovered they could get out so I had to adapt it!! 








Scrambled Egg and Toast's cage








Charlie and Marx's cage (or part of it):








And these ones just because!


----------



## cherrie_b

Awwww they are great pet homes!!  I will try and get some pics of mine today and get them on lappy later on.


----------



## laststar89

This is dominos, you can't really see the top level, but she has a toilet roll tube, and a water dish and sleeps in the bedding area. she decided to use her old bed as a toilet, even though she now pees on the upper level aswell grrr. 

Will post rolos when he gets his new cage next week!


----------



## Flissy

laststar89 said:


> This is dominos, you can't really see the top level, but she has a toilet roll tube, and a water dish and sleeps in the bedding area. she decided to use her old bed as a toilet, even though she now pees on the upper level aswell grrr.
> 
> Will post rolos when he gets his new cage next week!


ooh does domino fit in the tubes ok? i might get an imac for sausage im not sure yet...


----------



## laststar89

Yea she is fine in them, but she only 12 weeks old, so prob got a bit of growing left to do. She manages to turn around in them, so im sure it will be fine. I was worried when she started stuffing the tubes with wood shavings, but she has stopped that now.


----------



## dobbie

Will Send A Picture Of 'norman's' Cage When Ready. A Question For Charley What Type Of Cage Is 'benny's'?


----------



## Lady Sol

Acorn's Habitrail Palace:









Picture was taken a month ago, he's now got an extra Crittertrail barred unit for ventilation and some new toys.


----------



## Jazzy

Bloomin heck - I bet you never see him for weeks on end. 

How long does it take you to clean all that out?


----------



## ShannonLouise.

OH Wow it took me ages to look at all the pages but i enjoy looking at the cages . Im thinking about getting a Hammy now! Mine died in January and Febuary  Old Aged. (R.I.P Chocolate and Looper)

Any tips on good resonable priced cages? (I Cant spend no more than around £20 on a cage, as i have the bedding toys etc to buy). 
:idea: Going to look on EBAY! 

Some of you have amazing cages im so jelous!.


----------



## Acacia86

Lady Sol said:


> Acorn's Habitrail Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture was taken a month ago, he's now got an extra Crittertrail barred unit for ventilation and some new toys.


  wow!!!

Thats amazing! But how long does it take you clean that monster! LOL!! I bet you find it a struggle to find your fur babe for cuddles!!


----------



## thedogsmother

ShannonLouise. said:


> OH Wow it took me ages to look at all the pages but i enjoy looking at the cages . Im thinking about getting a Hammy now! Mine died in January and Febuary  Old Aged. (R.I.P Chocolate and Looper)
> 
> Any tips on good resonable priced cages? (I Cant spend no more than around £20 on a cage, as i have the bedding toys etc to buy).
> :idea: Going to look on EBAY!
> 
> Some of you have amazing cages im so jelous!.


If I was spending around £20 I would look for a nice Savic Cambridge, they are much bigger than they look in the pictures and there is plenty of room for a nice 8inch wheel (which syrians need) and plenty of other toys. This is what a cambridge looks like, they arent usually called Cambridges on ebay so you would need to look out for one that looks like this.


----------



## BattleKat

The rotastak belongs to my 2 gerbils and gets a weekly rearrange, They love jumping through all the different areas and tend to pee and poop in just one area so the rest doesn't require a weekly clean. 









the smaller tank belongs to my three mice, I found ventilation was a problem with the mice homes so I leave the sliding doors totally off their cage. If anyone has any ideas on how I could improve this one I'd be really glad to hear them, I put the cage together very last minute with things I had around the house when I got them and it's pretty much stayed the same ever since! I have literally just this minute realised they can probably get on to the shelf above their cage with the way I've arranged it today, lets see what happens! if they can that may well become an extension of their home.


----------



## BeesBella

My hamster cage...










My rat cage...










I also have 4 spare cages including a Imac Yo-Yo and a Haven.


----------



## lozza84

my rats cage, a freddy 2 ..



















yin and yangs cage, i think its a mickey xl 2 ??










and daddys cage  will get him a new one asap!


----------



## lozza84

oh forgot the piggies cage

rabbit 120


----------



## xshellx

Here is our current cage, hopefully getting a new one tomorrow though


----------



## RattehChickidee

The boys cage (Terenziani Michaelangelo) after a cleanout, rearrange and a another home made hammock added last night...


----------



## Jazzy

xshellx said:


> Here is our current cage, hopefully getting a new one tomorrow though


Ooh what are you getting?

We get a bit excited about hamster cages around here.:blushing:

My chinese is in a rotastak. I've just bought a maze unit to add on to the tower bit so she will have even more fun. She loves running up and down that long tube.


----------



## SilentChev

BattleKat said:


>


I know this is off-topic but look at the face in the bottom left, Thats some freaky stuff


----------



## laststar89

SilentChev said:


> I know this is off-topic but look at the face in the bottom left, Thats some freaky stuff


----------



## xshellx

Jazzy said:


> Ooh what are you getting?
> 
> We get a bit excited about hamster cages around here.:blushing:
> 
> My chinese is in a rotastak. I've just bought a maze unit to add on to the tower bit so she will have even more fun. She loves running up and down that long tube.


Hey Jazzy 

Aww cute cage you have too!
We are hopefully going to get the Savic Hamster Heaven tomorrow and exchange it for our Rotastak as our syrian is already getting big for it x


----------



## cherrie_b

Well, I thought it was about time I put my cages up on here!!  








The new Freddy 2 that I collected last night for the mice!! 








The Freddy 2 I found outside my house...random...but free! Home to Chesnie the Syrian! 








A cage I bought for £10 off the market. Home to Charlie the Syrian.








Imac, home to Coco the Russian hammie!! 

I do have another Imac with Rolo on but I seem to have misplaced the pic for that one!


----------



## Jazzy

Those look great Cherrie and lucky you finding a rat cage outside your door.
I got a silent spinner for my new Hamster Heaven for my little Russian but when I went to put it in last night it's all cracked at the back.


----------



## xshellx

Jazzy said:


> Those look great Cherrie and lucky you finding a rat cage outside your door.
> I got a silent spinner for my new Hamster Heaven for my little Russian but when I went to put it in last night it's all cracked at the back.


aww no! gutting! I love your savic setups!


----------



## RattehChickidee

cherrie_b said:


> The Freddy 2 I found outside my house...random...but free!


I wish people would 'dump' cages outside my house  lol


----------



## cherrie_b

Jazzy said:


> Those look great Cherrie and lucky you finding a rat cage outside your door.
> I got a silent spinner for my new Hamster Heaven for my little Russian but when I went to put it in last night it's all cracked at the back.


Oh no...take it back!!!! 



RattehChickidee said:


> I wish people would 'dump' cages outside my house  lol


I couldn't believe it...someone had put it out for the rubbish so me and my friend sneaked away in the middle of the night and took it!! hehe


----------



## SilentChev

cherrie_b said:


> Oh no...take it back!!!!
> 
> I couldn't believe it...someone had put it out for the rubbish so me and my friend sneaked away in the middle of the night and took it!! hehe


Oh i see, Somebody didnt leave it at your door, You stole it off then binmen

Thief!

But seriously, Very lucky day that must'a been


----------



## cherrie_b

SilentChev said:


> Oh i see, Somebody didnt leave it at your door, You stole it off then binmen
> 
> Thief!
> 
> But seriously, Very lucky day that must'a been


hehe...well it was my neighbour!!  Would have been silly to let the bin men crush it eh??!?!


----------



## xshellx

This is our new hamster heaven that we bought yesterday. We love it


----------



## thedogsmother

Awwww what did Ruby do when you first put her in, mine always explore for hours then fall in an exhausted sleep.


----------



## xshellx

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww what did Ruby do when you first put her in, mine always explore for hours then fall in an exhausted sleep.


She explored it for ages! She is loving the little house at the top of the cage. It's similar to her little house she slept in, in the space command. But she is loving it 

If you click my signature you will see some youtube vids of ruby setteling into her cage lol


----------



## JohnKay

Theres Some Amazing Cages On This thread


----------



## ashleighhhhh

xshellx said:


>


I love this cage  I bet she does too  The one thing though is that I would watch her with the fluffy bed stuff she has! It has been known to wrap around their limbs, and then they have to get amputated, so either juct check her good daily, or take it out, I personally wouldn't risk it, I use toilet paper instead and they love it


----------



## JohnKay

Im Getting another hamster at chrimbo
Maybe a syrian 
So im getting a hamster heaven 
Do they cost £65
And should i get one from Ebay?
Or Do [email protected] Sell them?


----------



## Jazzy

No you won't be able to get one from Pets at home now cos they have stopped selling them so they can sell Ferplast cages as they have a contract with Ferplast now instead of Savic which is a shame because I thought the Savic range was far better than Ferplast.

I would keep looking on ebay if I was you because I don't think you can buy direct from Savic.


----------



## Flissy

Jazzy said:


> No you won't be able to get one from Pets at home now cos they have stopped selling them so they can sell Ferplast cages as they have a contract with Ferplast now instead of Savic which is a shame because I thought the Savic range was far better than Ferplast.
> 
> I would keep looking on ebay if I was you because I don't think you can buy direct from Savic.


Can't you still get it online though? I know its out of stock at the moment but it should come back in stock again I think?


----------



## ashleighhhhh

They came back in stock when Flissy was going to order one, after being gone for a while, so check back tomorrow and they might have some


----------



## xshellx

No i spoke to someone on the [email protected] website. When it says "out of stock" it means they wont have them in again because they have finished selling them.

Yea ashleighhhhh. I know about it being a danger. It's the only thing she likes to snuggle with though. I will keep and eye on and then i will put something else is. Im not keen on it either. Thanks 4 that


----------



## Sytheruk

Theyre back in stock at [email protected] website. Basically theyve stopped selling in store now but they've made the cage avaliable online to order for 65 and with free delivery!


----------



## thedogsmother

Well I got my new rat cage yesterday and it is lovely, its an explorer cage so I am now Dora with an explorer. It really is huge and took my oh and me an hour to build, the boys love it.


----------



## Flissy

Looks like a good look out spot for the cat as well


----------



## Lavenderb

You will have fun filling that with things for them, great cage!


----------



## waterlilyold

thedogsmother said:


> Well I got my new rat cage yesterday and it is lovely, its an explorer cage so I am now Dora with an explorer. It really is huge and took my oh and me an hour to build, the boys love it.


I bet they love it, I have two of these joined together except we call them ferret kingdoms


----------



## zany_toon

Well done on convincing the OH TDM!! That is one massive cage!!


----------



## thedogsmother

zany_toon said:


> Well done on convincing the OH TDM!! That is one massive cage!!


Thanks ZT, the ratty boys are in heaven, they keep running from the top to the bottom, just because they can.


----------



## Jazzy

That is just a fantastic cage and I think they will be very happy living in that.

How many have you got now?

Love the gorgeous ginger and white cat on the top. :laugh: Doesn't he bother with the rats?


----------



## thedogsmother

Jazzy said:


> That is just a fantastic cage and I think they will be very happy living in that.
> 
> How many have you got now?
> 
> Love the gorgeous ginger and white cat on the top. :laugh: Doesn't he bother with the rats?


Hi Jazzy, I have 5 boys who are Monty, Rommel, Fidget, Remy and Edd, the cat is my baby Syd and he is a mixture between interested in the rats and terrified of the rats.


----------



## JohnKay

Cant Wait Till I Have My HH


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> Hi Jazzy, I have 5 boys who are Monty, Rommel, Fidget, Remy and Edd, the cat is my baby Syd and he is a mixture between interested in the rats and terrified of the rats.


hahahaha he doesn't want to admit that he is terrified of them though


----------



## simplysardonic

thedogsmother said:


> Well I got my new rat cage yesterday and it is lovely, its an explorer cage so I am now Dora with an explorer. It really is huge and took my oh and me an hour to build, the boys love it.


I'm so not jealous, I'm really not. Of either your lovely big Explorer or the fact that you now have more rats than me!


----------



## thedogsmother

simplysardonic said:


> I'm so not jealous, I'm really not. Of either your lovely big Explorer or the fact that you now have more rats than me!


I know, I can tell you're not jelous.


----------



## Lady Sol

Merlin's cage:
The main cage is a Fantasia three storey. Luckily its tubes connect onto Crittertail rings that connect onto Habitrail tubes and units. I also got him a Habitrail Orbitting Satellite as they are 9.5 inches (he's hardly set a paw out of it all evening!) and a Habitrail spaceship. I managed to connect his Dora the Explorer bit with a kitchen knife and some careful engineering.

Whole setup:









Main cage:









Dora the Explorer! and orbitting satellite:









Spaceship:









Merlin himself:


----------



## RACR

This is my rats cage, home to 6 does and 1 buck (neutered of course lol)









My meeces cage when I had them, recently lost my one girly


----------



## simplysardonic

RACR said:


> This is my rats cage, home to 6 does and 1 buck (neutered of course lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My meeces cage when I had them, recently lost my one girly


Love the colour co ordinated setup, I try to always get purple & lilac stuff but they have quite a lit of Goth & army camo accessories too, so it never quite works


----------



## srhdufe

Lady Sol said:


> Dora the Explorer! and orbitting satellite:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Just what tdm needs  :lol:



RACR said:


> My meeces cage when I had them, recently lost my one girly


I love the colours 

I will have to do that for my new ratties in their freddy 2


----------



## emzybabe

Happysaz and cassie, what is that plastic stuff u use to make ur hammies houses and where can I get some from?!? I remember that from wet play times at first school and have tried to explain it to my boyfriend but he just doesnt get it? I have to get some!

also just wondered if the bars on an indoor rabbit cage were too wide for hamsters? I think they would be for mice?


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> I love the colours
> 
> I will have to do that for my new ratties in their freddy 2


omg i agree its amazing! i miht have to get some pink stuff for poppet he loves pink :lol:


----------



## Jazzy

Fantastic cages everyone. What a lot of lucky little critters we own.


----------



## CharleyRogan

RACR said:


> This is my rats cage, home to 6 does and 1 buck (neutered of course lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My meeces cage when I had them, recently lost my one girly


Now look what you have made me do!!! You have made me spend £30 on my rats getting more toys!!! Baaaad Influence!


----------



## xshellx

Another pic of my hamster heaven. Bought a little crittel trail thing and put it in today. Ruby totally adores it!!


----------



## happysaz133

Ruby is a lucky girl!


----------



## xshellx

happysaz133 said:


> Ruby is a lucky girl!


Aww thanks  She is very spoilt. Especially by her daddy


----------



## zany_toon

Here is Sookie and Sherbet's monster cage, complete with home made shelves which hold bedding  I'm getting rather good at the whole DIY thing (or at least where a soldering iron and a screwdriver are concerned!!)















Kissifur's new abode (previously Sookie and Sherbet's)








And the new arrangement for the girls tank:















Oh, and rep for anyone who can spot both Sookie and Sherbet in the first two piccies!! :lol:


----------



## Flissy

zany_toon said:


> Here is Sookie and Sherbet's monster cage, complete with home made shelves which hold bedding  I'm getting rather good at the whole DIY thing (or at least where a soldering iron and a screwdriver are concerned!!)
> View attachment 34874
> 
> View attachment 34876
> 
> 
> Kissifur's new abode (previously Sookie and Sherbet's)
> View attachment 34877
> 
> 
> And the new arrangement for the girls tank:
> View attachment 34878
> 
> View attachment 34879
> 
> 
> Oh, and rep for anyone who can spot both Sookie and Sherbet in the first two piccies!! :lol:


I think i can see someone in the green wheel on the first pic....


----------



## Foxi-pcdx3

I like the Rat cage but in Germany isnt not soo much plastic on the Cage
its givs rules vor the cage.
On Gemany be must the cage for the hamster 3.2foot long 1.3foot high and 1.3foot wide and the Rats cage must be 2.6 high 2.6 foot long and 1.6 foot wide i dont know it is on other countrys:aureola:

My Hamster Cage



My Rats Cage he is 6 foot high 5.7 foot long 2.2 foot wide


My Mouse Cage
he is 3.77 foot long 1.8 foot high and wide


An the Gerbil Cage is a Aqaurium and 3.2 foot long 1.3 foot high und wide



And the Rabbits lives free on the haus


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> I think i can see someone in the green wheel on the first pic....


You've found Sookie, how about Sherbet?


----------



## zany_toon

Foxi-pcdx3 said:


> I like the Rat cage but in Germany isnt not soo much plastic on the Cage
> its givs rules vor the cage.
> On Gemany be must the cage for the hamster 3.2foot long 1.3foot high and 1.3foot wide and the Rats cage must be 2.6 high 2.6 foot long and 1.6 foot wide i dont know it is on other countrys:aureola:
> 
> My Hamster Cage
> 
> 
> 
> My Rats Cage he is 6 foot high 5.7 foot long 2.2 foot wide
> 
> 
> My Mouse Cage
> he is 3.77 foot long 1.8 foot high and wide
> 
> 
> An the Gerbil Cage is a Aqaurium and 3.2 foot long 1.3 foot high und wide
> 
> 
> 
> And the Rabbits lives free on the haus


Your cages look ace!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Oooooh I love what you;ve done with the gerbil cage, using the tables as levels. I will definitely be doing something like that when I get my gerbils!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy

staring at it is making my eyes hurt lol 

I can't find sherbert


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> staring at it is making my eyes hurt lol
> 
> I can't find sherbert


Aw, no rep for you then :001_tt2: !!!


----------



## Flissy

zany_toon said:


> Aw, no rep for you then :001_tt2: !!!


are they both in both pictures?


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> are they both in both pictures?


They're both in the first one but only Sherbet is in the second piccie (do you want a clue?)


----------



## Foxi-pcdx3

hey
Thanks...
but its a littel bit normal in user Famile my Mumi is a littel freak about pets
she build ever wher new cage vor the pet.
And make dog dancig with the dogs


----------



## zany_toon

Foxi-pcdx3 said:


> hey
> Thanks...
> but its a littel bit normal in user Famile my Mumi is a littel freak about pets
> she build ever wher new cage vor the pet.
> And make dog dancig with the dogs


Sounds like fun!!

Welcome to the forum btw!!


----------



## Flissy

is sherbert in the dome house thing at the bottom right? or i wasnt sure if there was an eye in the top right on the ledge lol


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> is sherbert in the dome house thing at the bottom right? or i wasnt sure if there was an eye in the top right on the ledge lol


Ding ding!! You have rep   :lol:


----------



## Flissy

zany_toon said:


> Ding ding!! You have rep   :lol:


Are both right? yay


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> Are both right? yay


Yep, both right!! In the second piccie though Sherbet's waving her bum about behind the egg box so you can only see bum and tail ut:

Well done!!


----------



## Flissy

zany_toon said:


> Yep, both right!! In the second piccie though Sherbet's waving her bum about behind the egg box so you can only see bum and tail ut:
> 
> Well done!!


haha yeah i thought i could see a splodge of hamster there


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> haha yeah i thought i could see a splodge of hamster there


Don't you insult my meeces!  :lol: My meeces aren't speaking to you now :001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy

zany_toon said:


> Don't you insult my meeces!  :lol: My meeces aren't speaking to you now :001_tt2:


lollll sorry i have hamsters on the brain!!! of course i meant mouse :blushing:


----------



## zany_toon

Flissy said:


> lollll sorry i have hamsters on the brain!!! of course i meant mouse :blushing:


Mhm!! I'll believe you


----------



## metame

Rilo's cage...

btw the tube in the back picture doesnt go anywhere, In fact she cant even get up it at the minute - planning on changing it round later!
just actually thought, the rotastak bottle looks dodgy... its actually vitamin stuf!


----------



## Lady Sol

Updated pictures of Hamstertropolis. Not the clearest and I haven't hoovered the floor, but you can get the idea!

Whole setup:









Himalaya's (robo hamster) cage:
It's a Crittertrail Medium Discovery, a Habitrail Ovo Pad Unit, a Habitrail Ovo Maze Unit, a Habitrail Playground, a Habitrail Mini Main Unit and a mixture of Habitrail Ovo, Habitrail Space, Habitrail Playground and Habitrail Mini tubing.









Acorn's (robo hamster) cage:
It's a Crittertrail Mini Two Unit, several Habitrail Ovo Pad Units, several Habitrail Ovo Maze Units, several Habitrail Mini Main Units, several Habitrail Ovo Adventure Packs, a Habitrail Safari Tower and Loft, a Habitrail Mini loft, a Habitrail Mini Maze, a Habitrail Old Style Maze and a mixture of Habitrail Ovo, Habitrail Space, Habitrail Playground, Habitrail Safari and Habitrail Mini tubing.









Merlin's (syrian hamster) cage:
It's an Imac Fantasy, Fantasia Three Storey, Habitrail Space Orbiter, A Doro the Explorer, A Habitrail Spaceship and a mixture of Habitrail Ovo and Habitrail Space tubing.









Noël's (syrian hamster) cage:
It's an Imac Fantasy and Savic Cambridge with Habitrail Space tubing.


----------



## zany_toon

Lady Sol said:


> Updated pictures of Hamstertropolis. Not the clearest and I haven't hoovered the floor, but you can get the idea!
> 
> Whole setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Himalaya's (robo hamster) cage:
> It's a Crittertrail Medium Discovery, a Habitrail Ovo Pad Unit, a Habitrail Ovo Maze Unit, a Habitrail Playground, a Habitrail Mini Main Unit and a mixture of Habitrail Ovo, Habitrail Space, Habitrail Playground and Habitrail Mini tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acorn's (robo hamster) cage:
> It's a Crittertrail Mini Two Unit, several Habitrail Ovo Pad Units, several Habitrail Ovo Maze Units, several Habitrail Mini Main Units, several Habitrail Ovo Adventure Packs, a Habitrail Safari Tower and Loft, a Habitrail Mini loft, a Habitrail Mini Maze, a Habitrail Old Style Maze and a mixture of Habitrail Ovo, Habitrail Space, Habitrail Playground, Habitrail Safari and Habitrail Mini tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merlin's (syrian hamster) cage:
> It's an Imac Fantasy, Fantasia Three Storey, Habitrail Space Orbiter, A Doro the Explorer, A Habitrail Spaceship and a mixture of Habitrail Ovo and Habitrail Space tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noël's (syrian hamster) cage:
> It's an Imac Fantasy and Savic Cambridge with Habitrail Space tubing.


 How long does it take you to clean outhamsteropolis?!?!?! It takes me a full day to clean my 8 mouse cages - and they don't have as many bits as your cages!!


----------



## Debo

These are my Russian Dwarfs' cages. They have one each. 
They are the Mickey Max cages!


----------



## RodentGuys2010

Hi,

Here is some of mine, I have got some on Flickr too (No account needed), link is below.

*Newly Built Degu Cage*









*View of the 2 cages but I want more *









*One of Gerbil Cage with Gizmo showing the bridge.....*









*New cage in place of old cage, stands about 6.5ft tall,27" deep and 3ft wide*









Few ends to tie up around the Degu cage but its alot better than when I got them. Old cage supplied from previous owner wasn't in a good state at all.

Cage constructed of Pine. Some areas like the bottom storage area is MDF (Rodents don't touch this bit)

I had to make them a new home fast!

More HERE

Hope you like my 1st official post

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## metame

Hi Richard. Thats awesome! Can't believe you mad ethat! How long did it take you?


----------



## RodentGuys2010

Hi Metame,

It took me about 5 days to make this and loads of trips to the local B&Q.

It was definatly worth it, housing 4 Degu's.


----------



## metame

it's awesome! how are they enjoying it?


----------



## RodentGuys2010

Ahh.. they love it

Its always changing for them which they seem to love.

It works in 2 sections, since its so large its a job in itself to keep clean so without being jumped all over by the Degu's I just seal off the floor in the middle of the cage and then I can work in any area they are not without being bomarded.

They have plenty of space to roam around now, I just need to build up the toy selection now


----------



## picaresque

Furet XL, home to three young female rats









Ferplast Mary, housing my two elderly bucks, one with quite advanced HLD









Nessa the Syrian's tank


----------



## metame

RodentGuys2010 said:


> Ahh.. they love it
> 
> Its always changing for them which they seem to love.
> 
> It works in 2 sections, since its so large its a job in itself to keep clean so without being jumped all over by the Degu's I just seal off the floor in the middle of the cage and then I can work in any area they are not without being bomarded.
> 
> They have plenty of space to roam around now, I just need to build up the toy selection now


lol! you like building stuff then?

picaresque (love the unsername!), cages are cool


----------



## staceydawlz

lady sol that 3rd pik is amazing!!! lol it like nothing iv ever seen b4 lol its sssoo cool i want it...1 hammy gets one of thos he must be in his glory i would love to be ur hamster lol


----------



## Wilted0Rose

hey guys this is my new cage, couldn't get the whole thing in the pics as its 70 inches tall, 57 inches long and 20 inches wide XD


----------



## Akai-Chan

Wilted0Rose said:


> hey guys this is my new cage, couldn't get the whole thing in the pics as its 70 inches tall, 57 inches long and 20 inches wide XD
> 
> View attachment 36054
> 
> 
> View attachment 36055


Nice cage but their wee will rot the wood pretty quickly and you'll end up with a very smelly cage. Might wanna invest in some child safe paint to paint all the wood parts with.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Wilted0Rose

Akai-Chan said:


> Nice cage but their wee will rot the wood pretty quickly and you'll end up with a very smelly cage. Might wanna invest in some child safe paint to paint all the wood parts with.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


yeah the wood has been proofed XD


----------



## WeeBarraxO

This is my cages .. (excuse the tinsel lol)

Hamsters - 









Gerbil -


----------



## RodentGuys2010

metame said:


> lol! you like building stuff then?
> 
> picaresque (love the unsername!), cages are cool


:wink: yeah, this was the first go at making a cage, I was impressed with the outcome.

cant wait to build another one


----------



## _Sara_

WeeBarraxO said:


> This is my cages .. (excuse the tinsel lol)
> 
> Hamsters -


Sorry if im jumping to an assumption but you don't keep both your syrian hamsters together do you?

My hammy cages -

Evil Edna's. 1 year old female Mainly Campbell's hybrid.


















Tod, 9 month old male syrian


















Peanut, 5 month old female winter white


----------



## laurvystein

Here's Sebastian's cage. :001_wub:
_(Habitrail Ovo Suite)_


----------



## laststar89

tod is a beautifulllllllllll colour!! *(steals)*


----------



## WeeBarraxO

_Sara_ said:


> Sorry if im jumping to an assumption but you don't keep both your syrian hamsters together do you?


They used to be together to start with .. but they are separated now


----------



## Foxi-pcdx3

Hello
i wane show you ma rat cage...
i have 3 rats and she lives in this cage


----------



## myzoo

that cage is mad i bet it cost a fortune i had an ovo suit for my hamster before but he diddnt like it so i got a wire one instead but yours looks awsome.hmy:


----------



## imtbone

This is Mayor McCheese's mansion. He is a Roborovski hamster. He loves his new home. 3 levels each with a home: a Rock hideout, Tiki Hut, and a log Cabin home. Wheel, tubes, sandbath, litter pan, and a slide.


----------



## thedogsmother

imtbone said:


> This is Mayor McCheese's mansion. He is a Roborovski hamster. He loves his new home. 3 levels each with a home: a Rock hideout, Tiki Hut, and a log Cabin home. Wheel, tubes, sandbath, litter pan, and a slide.


That is such a lovely home, Mayor McCheese is one very lucky little robo, I have a fish tank that I was considering converting for the meeces and I might have to pinch some of his decorating ideas if I go ahead with it, hope he doesnt mind too much.


----------



## Flissy

imtbone said:


> This is Mayor McCheese's mansion. He is a Roborovski hamster. He loves his new home. 3 levels each with a home: a Rock hideout, Tiki Hut, and a log Cabin home. Wheel, tubes, sandbath, litter pan, and a slide.


omg thats amazing! I bet its fun for your hamster


----------



## imtbone

Thanks for the compliments regarding the Mayor McCheese Mansion. He absolutely loves it. It did not take that long to build it that way. It didn't cost me very much either. The entire aquarium was designed for maximum entertainment and VERY QUICK and EASY CLEANUP. He has tons of room in there and really does use every inch of it. We have had him 6 months and he is a quick learner. He loves Oats and Broccoli and carrots and honey crisp apples. With the oak stand, it is in our living room (quiet room) and makes a nice conversation piece. 

His absolute favorite hideout during most of the day is that Rock Castle. I bought it for $5 USD @ petsmart in the fish section. Its worth 3 times that cuz he likes it soooo much. He drags tissues in there and makes his "nest."

He actually uses the litterpan. and the sandbath. He is extremely clean and smart. We believe he is the happiest Roborovski. The entire habitat was designed for alot of space and that is why he has 3 floors of fun. Plenty of room to race around and hide his food. He switches hiding/sleeping spots every few days. We give him more tissues and he immediately gets to work on making his new mattress... LOL

Let me know if you need any ideas, or tips. Mayor McCheese is a VERY Spoiled Roborovski Hamster.

Imtbone


----------



## _Sara_

Could I just ask about ventilation? I was wanting to get aquariums for mine, But i couldn't find an aquarium topper for it (mesh type so they couldn't escape but still breath) Does that provide sufficient ventilation?? and does the light in it not make it super hot in there??


----------



## Emmiiee

My 2 cages tho only 1 is in use atm!

This was when I first got it, its full of toys now 


















Its where muesli lives lol









This cage will be one of the temporary babies cages 








tho if i end up keeping one of the babies i will be extending tht! cos thats way to small!


----------



## Helloween19

imtbone said:


> This is Mayor McCheese's mansion. He is a Roborovski hamster. He loves his new home. 3 levels each with a home: a Rock hideout, Tiki Hut, and a log Cabin home. Wheel, tubes, sandbath, litter pan, and a slide.


That is such a cool tank! I have a spare tank lurking and I was uming and ahing about whether to make it a tank for my hamster but if I could make it look like that then I feel I would definatly give it a go!

How did you make/ attach the platforms in the tank, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## metame

imtbone said:


> This is Mayor McCheese's mansion. He is a Roborovski hamster. He loves his new home. 3 levels each with a home: a Rock hideout, Tiki Hut, and a log Cabin home. Wheel, tubes, sandbath, litter pan, and a slide.


it's like a little desert island!


----------



## metame

Emmiiee said:


> Its where muesli lives lol


he is so cute! and awesoem name!


----------



## imtbone

The Mayor McCheese Mansion is equipped with a one of a kind ventilation system. I have 2 computer fans programmed by a thermometer to keep the cage between 67-73. They are virtually silent fans. He gets NEW air every couple of hours. He is VERY spoiled! That 3rd level is held in place by suction cups. I am a bit of a perfectionist and take things to the extreme. I got the suction cup idea from hanging Christmas lighting. I just removed the metal hooks. That green slide is held in place with suction cups as well. I wanted to make very easy to clean. Everything lifts up and out and get cleaned very quicky. All of his toys and supplies are stored in the lower oak cabinet. I am very proud of the Mansion. That second wooden level was easy to make and only cost a few bucks. His water bottle is held on with suction cups and so are the tubes that run between level 2 and 3. Nothing has EVER fallen down. We clean his cage every week. He honestly loves his home. 
The aquarium's light is only on when we like to show others our hamster. They are flourescent lights and do not get that hot. I used those for the picture however I do have RED lights as well. They cannot see red so Mayor McCheese is fun to observe at night. He Mansion is in a shady, quiet area of our living room. He is just soooo much fun to observe.


----------



## Jazz123

Reverence ; -) I am coming from Poland and if this way I am examining your cages jealousy is eating me away, at us in Poland unfortunately we cannot let ourselves such brilliant cages and accessories, ehh. 

Emmiiee excellent cage


----------



## thedogsmother

It isnt a new cage but Ive had a play with it today and moved stuff around and added things so i thought I would share.

The boys half


















The girls half


----------



## BattleKat

I bought a habitrail ovo suite and extra maze today to add on to my rotastak but although it would attach in a few ways I just could not for the life of me arrange it all in the space I've got. I've wanted it for ages because of the large front openings which is so much better than the rotastaks small top openings, because the way it's designed seemed a lot easier to clean and because there's nothing they can access to chew. 

decided to take the habitrail lot back - the base on the main unit was opaque so I wouldn't even be able to see the gerbils, it's not stackable and there's only so many ways you can have it. I have a cosmopod with a front opening which I can put the food in and get the gerbils out easily and covering all the tubes with rings means there's nothing they can destroy. 

Quite upset really, may give it one more go tomorrow! definitely think rotastak is the better of the bunch though (if you're planning on having anything more than a small amount) - any thoughts?


----------



## Flissy

BattleKat said:


> I bought a habitrail ovo suite and extra maze today to add on to my rotastak but although it would attach in a few ways I just could not for the life of me arrange it all in the space I've got. I've wanted it for ages because of the large front openings which is so much better than the rotastaks small top openings, because the way it's designed seemed a lot easier to clean and because there's nothing they can access to chew.
> 
> decided to take the habitrail lot back - the base on the main unit was opaque so I wouldn't even be able to see the gerbils, it's not stackable and there's only so many ways you can have it. I have a cosmopod with a front opening which I can put the food in and get the gerbils out easily and covering all the tubes with rings means there's nothing they can destroy.
> 
> Quite upset really, may give it one more go tomorrow! definitely think rotastak is the better of the bunch though (if you're planning on having anything more than a small amount) - any thoughts?


have you thought of having a bin cage underneath the rotastak ones? i did that for my syrian a while ago to attach to his 2 other cages:










then they would have a large digging/running area? just an idea


----------



## BattleKat

Flissy said:


> have you thought of having a bin cage underneath the rotastak ones? i did that for my syrian a while ago to attach to his 2 other cages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then they would have a large digging/running area? just an idea


I have a glass tank which the rotastak goes into, and could make another hole for the ovo but the tubes can connect to each other anyway. I did think of doing it with a small lunch box as well! just because that way it could point wherever I wanted it to and not take up much space - so cheers for the idea!

in the end I did manage to get it all to fit but I've actually packaged the ovo up to go back now = I think I liked the idea of it more than the actual cage. It may have good access but that's about the only thing I really liked, and the gerbils didn't seem too smitten either. Oh well. *sigh*


----------



## Foxi-pcdx3

Hamstercage




Mouse Cage


Rabbit cage


----------



## RACR

Foxi-pcdx3 said:


> ]
> 
> Rabbit cage


Thats brilliant! In the 1st pitcure I thought it was a mini wall and door for hamsters :blush: Think it was the image angle but then spotted the rabbits in it.


----------



## AussieBulldog lover

Lucky hamster's the cages look great


----------



## Myth

Few pics of some of my Syrians Cages -

*Demons new pad*










*Thunders converted Cambridge*










*Nymphs Gabber*










*Some of Imps Gabber*


----------



## thedogsmother

Im not allowed to buy any more cages so this time I just bought half a cage, I felt that the boys half of the cage wasnt roomy enough, so I bought half another explorer cage and Ive extended, so now the boys have a whole explorer and the girls have a half.


----------



## Emmiiee

thedogsmother said:


> Im not allowed to buy any more cages so this time I just bought half a cage, I felt that the boys half of the cage wasnt roomy enough, so I bought half another explorer cage and Ive extended, so now the boys have a whole explorer and the girls have a half.


WOW I wish I had the room for a cage like tht! een tho I have hamsters not rats aha! x


----------



## laststar89

after weeks of fiddling about with cages and moving furniture i think i'm finally finished!!


----------



## thedogsmother

errr wow they are amazing, the storage area is fantastic, I am officially jelous.


----------



## laststar89

thank you  i did have all the cages on the shelf but i could even see the top let alone reach! i don't know how i end up with so much rodent stuff! i still have a few stoarge boxes hidden away in the cupboard :001_rolleyes:


----------



## BattleKat

This is my mouse cage, it houses 3 mice. They get between the terrarium and the shelf by the coconut thing and the rope. There's nothing on the fronts to hold them in but we've never had an escapee.


----------



## thedogsmother

Looks fantastic Battlekat, very unusual.


----------



## Flissy

BattleKat said:


> This is my mouse cage, it houses 3 mice. They get between the terrarium and the shelf by the coconut thing and the rope. There's nothing on the fronts to hold them in but we've never had an escapee.


Very cool, the mice probably have no reason to escape when they have that many toys lol


----------



## sarahhaynes86

wow those look amazing, really cool cages.


----------



## RACR

The ferrets cage:


----------



## thedogsmother

RACR your cage is lovely but I neeeeeeed to know, where did the pink bottle come from, my girls cant live without one now.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> RACR your cage is lovely but I neeeeeeed to know, where did the pink bottle come from, my girls cant live without one now.


Looks like a bottle snug hun x

hehe have i rubbed off on you with the pink?


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> Looks like a bottle snug hun x
> 
> hehe have i rubbed off on you with the pink?


Nope but my girls like pink hehe.


----------



## RACR

Ermm yes I am a bit obsessed with pink lol. The bottle is clear with a hot pink cap where spout is at the bottom and the snug is hot pink also. I get them from the cash and carry. There is one left for sale on my online shop also 

RACR - Basic Bunny Bottle & Cover In Pink


----------



## webzdebs

looks amazing!! ooh to live in such luxury


----------



## kerz

THESE ARE MY RATS CAGES











IV GOT 3 IN ONE AND 5 IN THE OTHER:blush:


----------



## staceydawlz

imtbone said:


> The Mayor McCheese Mansion is equipped with a one of a kind ventilation system. I have 2 computer fans programmed by a thermometer to keep the cage between 67-73. They are virtually silent fans. He gets NEW air every couple of hours. He is VERY spoiled! That 3rd level is held in place by suction cups. I am a bit of a perfectionist and take things to the extreme. I got the suction cup idea from hanging Christmas lighting. I just removed the metal hooks. That green slide is held in place with suction cups as well. I wanted to make very easy to clean. Everything lifts up and out and get cleaned very quicky. All of his toys and supplies are stored in the lower oak cabinet. I am very proud of the Mansion. That second wooden level was easy to make and only cost a few bucks. His water bottle is held on with suction cups and so are the tubes that run between level 2 and 3. Nothing has EVER fallen down. We clean his cage every week. He honestly loves his home.
> The aquarium's light is only on when we like to show others our hamster. They are flourescent lights and do not get that hot. I used those for the picture however I do have RED lights as well. They cannot see red so Mayor McCheese is fun to observe at night. He Mansion is in a shady, quiet area of our living room. He is just soooo much fun to observe.


i really like that its difrent and looks nice and cosey id love to live in there lol


----------



## staceydawlz

RACR said:


> The ferrets cage:


do ur ferrets stay in there or just night time? are they litter trained? i love the cage nice and pink lol x


----------



## RACR

staceydawlz said:


> do ur ferrets stay in there or just night time? are they litter trained? i love the cage nice and pink lol x


They are in there through the night and morning and then come out for afternoons and evenings until I go bed normaly. If I get busy days with people around alot I tend to put them in there for a short while (I run a rescue so sometimes people come round to drop off animals or veiw them to adopt, some are rats so ferrets need to be out of reach of them and some new cats coming in may freak at 1st site of a ferret lol)

The cage is massive! its the same height as a FN/explorer and slightly more narrow than one.

Yeh they are litter trained now, though took a while. Ive found they will only use the one litter tray and thats the one in there cage for some reason, so I have to take that out and put it in there toileting spot in the house which is where the kitchen door is lol.


----------



## serpentseye

how much would a mouse cage built for 2 be???
can you put a mouse in the same cage as a dwarf hammy??

sorry, thinking about a mouse but havent the faintest on cages...


----------



## srhdufe

laststar89 said:


>


Can i ask where you got the shelving unit from please?
I neeeeeeeeeeed one... Or two :lol:


----------



## God

laststar89 said:


> after weeks of fiddling about with cages and moving furniture i think i'm finally finished!!


Can I ask cage is that and the one with the big yellow wodent wheel?


----------



## blade100

my cages.

3 hamster cage a savic cambridge,savic cammy and a jack 72 cage.

1 gambian pouched rat set up and the indoor rabbit cage is my old rattys boys cage.


----------



## laststar89

God said:


> Can I ask cage is that and the one with the big yellow wodent wheel?


This is a ferplast mary, with a Hamster heaven savic shelf that I put in. And the one with the wodent wheel in a Savic Freddy 2, It usually comes with a yellow base but I switched it with the Hamster Heaven base, and i've added a ferplast shelf to it.


----------



## kacey

my hamsters set up, she is called eric and its a girl :blush:


----------



## thedogsmother

kacey said:


> my hamsters set up, she is called eric and its a girl :blush:


Does she sleep in the shoe? it looks like an excellent idea, might pinch that off you.


----------



## kacey

:blush: yes she does i get them cheep from car boots etc i couldnt find any thing big enough for her


----------



## God

laststar89 said:


> This is a ferplast mary, with a Hamster heaven savic shelf that I put in. And the one with the wodent wheel in a Savic Freddy 2, It usually comes with a yellow base but I switched it with the Hamster Heaven base, and i've added a ferplast shelf to it.


Thank you and kacey Eric is gorgeous! I like the little patches around her eyes


----------



## BattleKat

my newly constructed hutch extension. 6ftx3ft. Made of old floorboards, hutch wire and chicken wire.
Hutch is around the same with a roughly 4ftx3ft area upstairs.
I feel like a DIY expert now, used power tools and everything!


----------



## thedogsmother

I know nothing about hutches but that looks fantastic Battlecat.


----------



## metame

BattleKat said:


> my newly constructed hutch extension. 6ftx3ft. Made of old floorboards, hutch wire and chicken wire.
> Hutch is around the same with a roughly 4ftx3ft area upstairs.
> I feel like a DIY expert now, used power tools and everything!


lol! and it looks fab!


----------



## Myth

*New bin cages*









*
Wish *










*Woozle*










*Noises Cambridge*









*
Complete with a blurry White Noise *


----------



## zany_toon

Love your cages Myth!! Can I be cheeky and ask where you got the barred fronts for the bin cages?


----------



## Myth

You can indeed - I cut up an old cage


----------



## Lady Sol

Here is Scoobie's cage, it's a Ferplast Olympia:


----------



## cherrie_b

Lady Sol said:


> Here is Scoobie's cage, it's a Ferplast Olympia:


Is Scoobie a Syrian? Because those cages are not big enough for a Syrian.


----------



## Lady Sol

He's a robo


----------



## cherrie_b

Lady Sol said:


> He's a robo


Oh, I will let you off then


----------



## zany_toon

Myth said:


> You can indeed - I cut up an old cage


Fabby idea!! I shall rake out the wire cutters and hack into the itty bitty cage I don't like  THank you!!


----------



## imtbone

Mayor McCheese just got a couple more toys. He absolutely loves his All-Inclusive Resort. It was Built on August 6, 2009

The Mayor's Estate now has the following hideouts/homes:
Log Cabin Home, Tiki Hut Snack Shack, Rock Castle HideOut, The Jaws of Life, Wooded Hideout 

Other Amenities include:
Total Play Area = 4 Square Feet
Circular Slide from Level 1 to Level 2
Shuttle Service via tubes from Level 2 to Level 3
Silent Wheel
Litter Pan
Sand Bath
Bridge
Water Bottle
Various Chew Toys
Fresh Fruit and Vegetable Bowl (fresh fruits and vegetables served daily)
Dry Food Bowl
Secret Food Pantries
Custom Air-Conditioning System (Fans circulate new air in the resort every 2-3hrs and thermostat keeps temps between 68F-72F)
Lighted (used only for occasional night observations) Red and White Lights
Cabinet below stores: Food, Toys, Exercise Ball, Extra Tubes, Misc. Supplies
Weekly Maid Service

Mayor McCheese is an absolute joy to watch. He uses EVERYTHING in his Resort. He sleeps in a different home every night. His favorite spot has to be the RockCastle HideOut as it is hollow inside and offers complete Privacy. Mayor McCheese is Very Active, Very Smart, Very Tame, Very Social, and I would like to think.......1 Very Lucky Robo!


----------



## thedogsmother

imtbone said:


> Mayor McCheese just got a couple more toys. He absolutely loves his All-Inclusive Resort. It was Built on August 6, 2009
> 
> The Mayor's Estate now has the following hideouts/homes:
> Log Cabin Home, Tiki Hut Snack Shack, Rock Castle HideOut, The Jaws of Life, Wooded Hideout
> 
> Other Amenities include:
> Total Play Area = 4 Square Feet
> Circular Slide from Level 1 to Level 2
> Shuttle Service via tubes from Level 2 to Level 3
> Silent Wheel
> Litter Pan
> Sand Bath
> Bridge
> Water Bottle
> Various Chew Toys
> Fresh Fruit and Vegetable Bowl (fresh fruits and vegetables served daily)
> Dry Food Bowl
> Secret Food Pantries
> Custom Air-Conditioning System (Fans circulate new air in the resort every 2-3hrs and thermostat keeps temps between 68F-72F)
> Lighted (used only for occasional night observations) Red and White Lights
> Cabinet below stores: Food, Toys, Exercise Ball, Extra Tubes, Misc. Supplies
> Weekly Maid Service
> 
> Mayor McCheese is an absolute joy to watch. He uses EVERYTHING in his Resort. He sleeps in a different home every night. His favorite spot has to be the RockCastle HideOut as it is hollow inside and offers complete Privacy. Mayor McCheese is Very Active, Very Smart, Very Tame, Very Social, and I would like to think.......1 Very Lucky Robo!


Is it a private resort because my hamsters have seen this and have asked if I can book them in for a holiday.:lol:, That is one fantastic rodent resort.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Wow! I looove Mayor McCheese's mansion! Any hamster would love to live there! Well done


----------



## lolabloob

wow those cages are awesome, I have never seen some of those cages before which surprised me as I looked everywhere for a good cage when I got my chinese hamsters and rats!! your pets are v.lucky! x


----------



## lolabloob

Lady Sol said:


> Acorn's Habitrail Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture was taken a month ago, he's now got an extra Crittertrail barred unit for ventilation and some new toys.


How do you find your pet!? haha that cage is AMAZING!!


----------



## Agility Springer

I'm not sure if i have already posted in here.

But i will go for it again, they are oldish piccys they have more toys in them now.










Daisy Duke the syrian ninjas house.










This cage now has two wheels, several other toys and a sandbox in it now


----------



## lolabloob

I haven't got any photos on my laptop yet but when I do I will post up my pets cages! I just wanted to ask people where they get all their toys? Any good sites? shops? I'm having trouble finding new toys that they won't eat in about 2 seconds or that they haven't already got!!! lol  xx


----------



## Agility Springer

lolabloob said:


> I haven't got any photos on my laptop yet but when I do I will post up my pets cages! I just wanted to ask people where they get all their toys? Any good sites? shops? I'm having trouble finding new toys that they won't eat in about 2 seconds or that they haven't already got!!! lol  xx


The majority of mine are [email protected] but i did get a couple from ebay, the hammock one. But thats on its way out now was only around £3 so wasnt too much for the time its lasted


----------



## metame

i use netpetshop.co.uk


----------



## lolabloob

yeah most of my pets toys are from [email protected] or netpetshop.co.uk or country life services ltd. I also got some toys off ebay. I think im addicted to toy shopping as yesterday I was supposed to be looking for something else and found myself automatically searching for them! haha There seem to be a lot of toys in these cages though that i've never seen before! maybe the [email protected] here is just rubbish xx


----------



## shell195

Heres the cage I keep my 4 ratty boys in. It now has bendy pipes in it too


----------



## thedogsmother

shell195 said:


> Heres the cage I keep my 4 ratty boys in. It now has bendy pipes in it too


They are gorgeous cages, I nearly bought one before I got the one they are in now but it went too expensive on ebay.


----------



## metame

shell195 said:


> Heres the cage I keep my 4 ratty boys in. It now has bendy pipes in it too


thats an awesoem cage!


----------



## shell195

I only paid £50 for it as the castors were missing:thumbup:
My boys love it


----------



## metame

shell195 said:


> I only paid £50 for it as the castors were missing:thumbup:
> My boys love it


haha! bargain as well?!


----------



## zany_toon

I have finally gotten around to taking some new piccies of the meeces cages. There are quite a few 

First off, the cage for my 12 bouncy boys:









Then we have Marx's three level imac:
















Then Charlie's Imac (he only has one level just now because I'm waiting on a new level coming. But I made up for it by giving him a maze inside  )








Then we have Daisy and Fidget's tank:








(will add the rest in a second - I didn't want to add these to photobucket as I use that to backup all my pet piccies instead )


----------



## zany_toon

Next, we have Toastie's three level imac:















Then there is Scrambled Egg's cage (which I hate because it isn't big enough but he is such a cowardly cuss that he won't come out of it incase I don't pu thim back! Oh, and excuse the clearasil tub on the top - it's the only thing that fits in the hole for the water bottle )








Kissifur's massive cage (it's an imac but it's the biggest one I have ever seen and has the same footprint as the savic freddy 2 but not as tall. I have no idea what model it is though )








And this is Sookie, Sherbet and the baby girls' cage:


----------



## zany_toon

And finally I have the cage for Nutmag, Cinnamon and Saffron finished (many thanks to mum who took over the project :thumbup As soon as Mintola is better he will be going in with them to have fun: (P.S. there isn't a lot of bedding in the piccie but that's because I had to take the photo before they escaped so I added more bedding later )


----------



## thedogsmother

zany_toon said:


> And finally I have the cage for Nutmag, Cinnamon and Saffron finished (many thanks to mum who took over the project :thumbup As soon as Mintola is better he will be going in with them to have fun: (P.S. there isn't a lot of bedding in the piccie but that's because I had to take the photo before they escaped so I added more bedding later )
> View attachment 41675


Omg ZT they are fabulous, how do you have room for all those cages, the last one is spectacular, well done to you and your mum.


----------



## metame

is scrambled eggs a crittertrail?


----------



## zany_toon

thedogsmother said:


> Omg ZT they are fabulous, how do you have room for all those cages, the last one is spectacular, well done to you and your mum.


I make room by throwing out all the junk I've been collecting in order to make room for more cages :lol: The last one is fab isn't it? Mum worked hard on it (I supplied the money and toys and mum did the work - it was a joint effort :lol: She doesn't trust me with DIY tools as I tend to hurt myself :blush



metame said:


> is scrambled eggs a crittertrail?


I think it was a Hamville 3. I got it off Ebay but it's the only place I have ever seen those cages. It seems similar to a crittertrail.


----------



## metame

zany_toon said:


> I make room by throwing out all the junk I've been collecting in order to make room for more cages :lol: The last one is fab isn't it? Mum worked hard on it (I supplied the money and toys and mum did the work - it was a joint effort :lol: She doesn't trust me with DIY tools as I tend to hurt myself :blush
> 
> I think it was a Hamville 3. I got it off Ebay but it's the only place I have ever seen those cages. It seems similar to a crittertrail.


ah ok. If you knew if it was the same size hole as a crittertrail, ri's just got a new cage so i've dismantled hers. Was gonna offer to send you a stoppy thing for the top so you didnt need to use a tub!


----------



## zany_toon

metame said:


> ah ok. If you knew if it was the same size hole as a crittertrail, ri's just got a new cage so i've dismantled hers. Was gonna offer to send you a stoppy thing for the top so you didnt need to use a tub!


Aw thank you!! I think I had a stopper thing from another cage that I tried to use on it but this cage doesn't have anything for the stopper to clip onto to hold it in place. On this cage the hole is supposed to be for a large water bottle but the water bottle is useless and touchs the floor. Thank you very much for thinking of me


----------



## metame

zany_toon said:


> Aw thank you!! I think I had a stopper thing from another cage that I tried to use on it but this cage doesn't have anything for the stopper to clip onto to hold it in place. On this cage the hole is supposed to be for a large water bottle but the water bottle is useless and touchs the floor. Thank you very much for thinking of me


^my bottle looked like that

and i cant find a picture and i did take one but it wont upload of the stopper i had in the hole it was in. its round and has two bots that stick out and it scres in. also had two bubble caps which are too small on their own but with the ring on the bottim they fit

just ive taken rilos cage apart as she has a new one and you coulda had a stoppedr. actually if youlook back and find her cage on this hread you'd see them.


----------



## jasmineismyhamster

Jasmines Pink Palace


----------



## kerz

Wow my hammys is jealous that is a fab cage. Never seen anything like that b4.H


jasmineismyhamster said:


> Jasmines Pink Palace


----------



## Wilted0Rose

full view of my ratties cage  top half girls bottom half boys...guess you can tell by the colour XD. It might look abit plain but we are still adding to it


----------



## NightwishRaven999

A few photos of the degu cages I have built


----------



## thedogsmother

NightwishRaven999 said:


> A few photos of the degu cages I have built


Those cages are just wow, they are very very lucky goos.


----------



## superstar038

Wow they are all amazing cages!!! they put my cages to shame but also gave me lots of ideas, thanks guys and well done.


----------



## simplysardonic

I have finally got my camera back! So I can add some pics to this thread as we have just had a cage shuffle around, these pics were taken before rats were added so they can be seen in their tidy state, this is also my 1st attempt at growing them digging boxes with wild bird seed added

This is the Superpet Ferret Kingdom where Lennon & Irwin live, still a bit bare as it's a nightmare to fill completely but we're getting there








This is the top half of the Explorer we got last week, the 8 girlies live here







& this is the bottom half


----------



## forgotten~myth

Not mine yet but hopefully it will be soon!!!

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## thedogsmother

Ooooh Im stealing your digging box bird seed idea, much more fun than my digging boxes.


----------



## lilian...x

here is my rats cage  holds four bucks, it looks a bit boring but when i put more things in there they ignored them and slept in their usual spots


----------



## simplysardonic

lilian...x said:


> here is my rats cage  holds four bucks, it looks a bit boring but when i put more things in there they ignored them and slept in their usual spots


Can't see the pics hun


----------



## lilian...x

darn it, how do you upload them?


----------



## lilian...x

here we go


----------



## kathryn773

hey i have just got a bit cage for the two mice and micy is getting out of the bars. is there anything i can put over the sides to stop him getting out as the old cage i think is too small for the two of them.
thanks kimxxx


----------



## simplysardonic

lilian...x said:


> here we go
> View attachment 45063
> 
> 
> View attachment 45064
> 
> 
> View attachment 45065
> 
> 
> View attachment 45066


They look good, I like the fleece on the shelves idea (especially in camo!):thumbup:


----------



## God

kathryn773 said:


> hey i have just got a bit cage for the two mice and micy is getting out of the bars. is there anything i can put over the sides to stop him getting out as the old cage i think is too small for the two of them.
> thanks kimxxx


How about meshing the sides of the cage?:thumbup:


----------



## kathryn773

dear daughters mice
View attachment 45142


----------



## lilian...x

simplysardonic said:


> They look good, I like the fleece on the shelves idea (especially in camo!):thumbup:


thanks it is very helpful when cleaning them out because all i have to do is do a turnover of the fleece twice a week and a proper clean once a week


----------



## thedogsmother

kathryn773 said:


> hey i have just got a bit cage for the two mice and micy is getting out of the bars. is there anything i can put over the sides to stop him getting out as the old cage i think is too small for the two of them.
> thanks kimxxx


If you go to Wickes and get their smallest mesh (comes in rolls or big sheets) it can be cut down to size and I fasten it to the cages with tie wraps this is a rabbit cage I converted for the mice when they were nursing the babies.











kathryn773 said:


> dear daughters mice
> View attachment 45142


Omg gorgeous mousie :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir

thedogsmother said:


> If you go to Wickes and get their smallest mesh (comes in rolls or big sheets) it can be cut down to size and I fasten it to the cages with tie wraps this is a rabbit cage I converted for the mice when they were nursing the babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg gorgeous mousie :001_wub:


i tried this for my rats - go an indoor pigger cage, but i found there were a number of sharp bits. i snipped them off but they are still pretty sharp


----------



## thedogsmother

Tapir said:


> i tried this for my rats - go an indoor pigger cage, but i found there were a number of sharp bits. i snipped them off but they are still pretty sharp


Is it the mesh thats sharp or the cable ties? I didnt have this problem with the mesh but the cable ties could be sharp so I found that if you cut them as short as possible they were fine.


----------



## Tapir

its the mesh that is sharp...  will have to see what dad can do!


----------



## simplysardonic

The setups today
The boys' cage









and the 2 halves of the girls' cage


----------



## thedogsmother

wow spoilt rattys, I hope they appreciate those lovely cages.


----------



## simplysardonic

thedogsmother said:


> wow spoilt rattys, I hope they appreciate those lovely cages.


Nope! the girls have already started the long process of ripping up all the paper
don't know why I bother the ungrateful brutes


----------



## thedogsmother

simplysardonic said:


> Nope! the girls have already started the long process of ripping up all the paper
> don't know why I bother the ungrateful brutes


Oh mine never do that, once Ive cleaned the cage out and rearranged the hammocks etc they sit quietly in their hammocks discussing religeon and the meaning of life and in no way are they trashing the cage right now.


----------



## simplysardonic

thedogsmother said:


> Oh mine never do that, once Ive cleaned the cage out and rearranged the hammocks etc they sit quietly in their hammocks discussing religeon and the meaning of life and in no way are they trashing the cage right now.


I'll do you a swap, my slobs for your stuffed toy rats


----------



## thedogsmother

simplysardonic said:


> I'll do you a swap, my slobs for your stuffed toy rats


Oh thats brilliant, this is one of mine, will you post yours?.


----------



## simplysardonic

thedogsmother said:


> Oh thats brilliant, this is one of mine, will you post yours?.


lol, he looks well behaved!
only if I can stuff them all in one envelope. Don't worry, it will be a Jiffy bag so they should survive the journey intact:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother

simplysardonic said:


> lol, he looks well behaved!
> only if I can stuff them all in one envelope. Don't worry, it will be a Jiffy bag so they should survive the journey intact:thumbup:


I think youre meant to put holes in the envelope cos apparently they breath, not sure if thats essential though, Im not an expert.


----------



## simplysardonic

thedogsmother said:


> I think youre meant to put holes in the envelope cos apparently they breath, not sure if thats essential though, Im not an expert.


I'll blow in the envelope before I seal it & pop some balls of dampened cotton wool in there in case they get thirsty, as apparently they do from time to time although I've never seen it myself


----------



## srhdufe

simplysardonic said:


> The setups today
> The boys' cage


I have one of those white hammocks :thumbup:

I would give it to a certain someone if she would stop laughing at people wanting to blow me up :eek6:


----------



## EffyJiggy

I love your cages! I used to have the same imac cage with extensions too, my hamster loved it (was a friends but hamster never picked up after holiday!) the hamster used to be able to turn the lids at the top of the cage and escape! We had to secure them, hope yours don't discover how to open them!


----------



## Tapir

here's my new explorer cage, home to my five girls...hopefully more soon


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh no youve put it together all wrong

















NOT :lol:, looks lovely hun, you have some very lucky girlies.


----------



## Tapir

oh my god you genuinely scared me then! :O

haha thank you very much 

p.s. your new kitty is beautiful!


----------



## Waterlily

thedogsmother said:


> Oh no youve put it together all wrong
> 
> NOT :lol:, looks lovely hun, you have some very lucky girlies.





Tapir said:


> oh my god you genuinely scared me then! :O
> 
> haha thank you very much
> 
> p.s. your new kitty is beautiful!


ya had me darn looking at the pic for ages trying to find the error  cos I never scrolled down  :lol: :lol: we call those cages ferret kingdoms here  I have one they are ace :thumbup: yours looks great Tapir .............


----------



## magpie

Tapir said:


> here's my new explorer cage, home to my five girls...hopefully more soon


Wow! It looks fab! 

I really wanted one of those when I was looking for a new cage, but it was just too big for the space I have! My poor, neglected boys have had to settle for something smaller 

I bet your girlies are loving it


----------



## simplysardonic

Tapir said:


> here's my new explorer cage, home to my five girls...hopefully more soon


Looking good:thumbup:
You've got a jingly ball like my girls, only theirs is pink & purple


----------



## Paws&Claws

My degu cage


----------



## $hAzZa

Paws&Claws said:


> My degu cage


You HAD to post that before mine! Mine's gonna look crap now :lol:
Here's Stewies PINK zoozone:


----------



## niki87

All these are so good!! Even if Madam Stewie's  xx


----------



## thedogsmother

$hAzZa said:


> You HAD to post that before mine! Mine's gonna look crap now :lol:
> Here's Stewies PINK zoozone:
> View attachment 47910
> View attachment 47911


Have you attached the silent spinner onto the zoozone? If so how did you manage it?


----------



## $hAzZa

thedogsmother said:


> Have you attached the silent spinner onto the zoozone? If so how did you manage it?


No, I didn't, the silent spinner comes with a stand so I use that  x


----------



## RACR

Do reptile and spider set ups count in this thread?


----------



## thedogsmother

RACR said:


> Do reptile and spider set ups count in this thread?


Course they do, the more the merrier


----------



## $hAzZa

RACR said:


> Do reptile and spider set ups count in this thread?


Show us watcha got  x


----------



## simplysardonic

Paws&Claws said:


> My degu cage


That is a seriously gorgeous looking cage


----------



## Paws&Claws

simplysardonic said:


> That is a seriously gorgeous looking cage


Thank you :blushing: x


----------



## RACR

Brill..

My red Knees Viv









My geckos:









Charlie:



























Not posted pics of red knee as alot of people dont like it and dont want to offend or upset anyone


----------



## simplysardonic

RACR said:


> Not posted pics of red knee as alot of people dont like it and dont want to offend or upset anyone


If you start a new thread with something like *warning, spiders* in the title I can't see any problem, arachnophobes can just avoid it. I should really do that with my rat pics as I'm sure there are plenty of rat phobics too
I love the gecko, what kind is it? (I'm rubbish with reptiles ID!)


----------



## RACR

Thanks, I will do that later 

Charlie is a crested gecko and a real sweet boy, still only a baby at 5 60 6 months old


----------



## dobermummy

simplysardonic said:


> That is a seriously gorgeous looking cage


i agree, its fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## SlingDash

Actually a rabbit run, but it makes an absolutely fantastic cage for rats or most other small animals:


----------



## Paws&Claws

SlingDash said:


> Actually a rabbit run, but it makes an absolutely fantastic cage for rats or most other small animals:


I did this with my degus at first :thumbup: its a great idea, but i didnt like my degus being on the floor and just seeing feet and paws walk by. Yours looks great!  x


----------



## SlingDash

I'm not sure about Degus, but my ratties spent virtually their entire lives out of the cage, running around the floor or sleeping in a blanket on top of the sofa behind my head.

Either that, or I was in their cage with them being crawled all over and nibbled - it's big enough! 

I think I only paid £50 for mine, and it is still going strong to this day. It must be at least ten years old! I can't recommend it highly enough to somebody who wants a cheap, HUGE (or small - they come in various sizes, remember) and very practical home for their little furry buddies.

:thumbup:


----------



## LauM

This is Jasmine's For Hamster Fantasia Cage. She's only had it for 3 days so it's not that great yet. She spends most of her time in her bed


----------



## LauM

And here's the little lady herself :]


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww shes gorgeous, Ive never seen one of those cages set up for a hamster only ever seen them empty, they look like nice cages, can you add to them like you can with the Imac cages?


----------



## LauM

Yeah they can be added to, to give more levels =]
I'm not sure if it's big enough for her, I'm considering adding one of two more levels


----------



## Faerydae

this is my tank/cage for my 2 syrians  (split down the middle)

built the cage extension for the tank myself on friday to give them more space, slowly adding things to it now


----------



## srhdufe

Faerydae said:


> this is my tank/cage for my 2 syrians  (split down the middle)
> 
> built the cage extension for the tank myself on friday to give them more space, slowly adding things to it now


What size is that tank?
Hamsters (and other rodents) are prone to Bumblefoot. It's a condition caused by walking on wires. Very painful and stressful for them. Maybe you should cover she mesh shelves with something to make it more comfortable for them


----------



## Faerydae

the tank is around 20 gallon and yeah I meant to say in my post that the mesh floor has been covered since taking the photo


----------



## Saria

Zeniths' cage from above and a side view. Also, Zenith running about on the bed


----------



## srhdufe

Saria said:


> Zeniths' cage from above and a side view. Also, Zenith running about on the bed


ow wat a cute hamstes tis


----------



## thedogsmother

Welcome to the forum and its a lovely looking cage and hamster you have there.


----------



## Saria

thedogsmother said:


> Welcome to the forum and its a lovely looking cage and hamster you have there.


Thanks, I spent ages looking for one that's big enough, I'm stil not entirely happy with it though.


----------



## BattleKat

new mouse cage!!!









Haven't posted my gerbils in a while and they're looking far less exiting now but they're ageing and can't cope with all the curvy tunnels they used to have. Trying to think of a way I can add their tank back on.


----------



## thedogsmother

If I die and come back as a mouse I want to be Batlekats mouse cos that cage is flippin fantastic


----------



## BattleKat

thedogsmother said:


> If I die and come back as a mouse I want to be Batlekats mouse cos that cage is flippin fantastic


haha, thanks!
the first one we came home with was at least twice the size. We sat looking at it take up half our living room in silence for about 20 minutes and then decided it was serious overkill and needed to go back! :lol:


----------



## niki87

Saria said:


> Zeniths' cage from above and a side view. Also, Zenith running about on the bed


Awww she/he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the cage. Am currently looking for a bigger/better one for my Charlie. I have a Syrian in a Leon cage and one in a hamster heaven....am looking for similar for him. His is similar to the westminster....but there's too many shelves and not enough running space. Where did you find that cage??



thedogsmother said:


> If I die and come back as a mouse I want to be Batlekats mouse cos that cage is flippin fantastic


It is AMAZING!! Congrats Battlekat!!! xx


----------



## Saria

niki87 said:


> Awww she/he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the cage. Am currently looking for a bigger/better one for my Charlie. I have a Syrian in a Leon cage and one in a hamster heaven....am looking for similar for him. His is similar to the westminster....but there's too many shelves and not enough running space. Where did you find that cage??
> 
> It is AMAZING!! Congrats Battlekat!!! xx


I got it from a place called Pen parc pet centre in Stafford.


----------



## Saria

I've just finished Re-doing Zeniths cage. 
The base, looks a bit bare right now, I'm waiting for new toys to arrive.







The first level.







The second level.







Side View of the whole cage.







Zenith eating his favourite treat


----------



## niki87

Saria said:


> I've just finished Re-doing Zeniths cage.
> The base, looks a bit bare right now, I'm waiting for new toys to arrive.
> View attachment 50287
> 
> The first level.
> View attachment 50288
> 
> The second level.
> View attachment 50289
> 
> Side View of the whole cage.
> View attachment 50290
> 
> Zenith eating his favourite treat
> View attachment 50291


Wow brill set up!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## nattymariax

Cinnamon's cage  a FOP Dixie which is her original house and the Savic Peggy Metro which is a new addition


----------



## Alana

This is Baloo's cage 










So this is Emmy's










You see, there are two cages. They're connected.


----------



## BattleKat

nattymariax said:


> Cinnamon's cage  a FOP Dixie which is her original house and the Savic Peggy Metro which is a new addition


I just wanted to say your wallpaper is gorgeous! 
very nice hammy house too


----------



## BattleKat

I didn't post long ago but I've made some alterations. 

Gerbils now have their tank back at the expensive of one of their kidney units, and the rotastak has had a paint job. 









Mice vivarium has been fablon-ed so it's nice wood-effect now instead of grey plastic. 








and i've added in some bridges and a hammock


----------



## niki87

Just seen this!! Wow BattleKat...what an amazing mousey set up!! xx


----------



## Celestial

Your cages look awesome, I can tell that you really care about your pets and are keeping them well. :3


----------



## nattymariax

BattleKat said:


> I just wanted to say your wallpaper is gorgeous!
> very nice hammy house too


Thankyou! The wallpaper is not so nice since Cinnamon started taking to peeing all over it !


----------



## jasmineismyhamster

Nice mouse house BattleKat

Some ideas in progress














































Jazzy's house with glass









The Robo's house to be changed soon to a desert setting if all goes well


----------



## SophieCyde

I will take some photos when I have cleaned them out :thumbup:

even though my hammie cage has nothing on all of yours


----------



## bonkersbex

ikikata said:


> yh, your pets are very lucky
> Im making a cage for my degu's at the moment but its not going to well as i cant find any suitable paint to use, as it needs to be low odor and wipeable :/


The paint which i have found to be most suitable for painting rodent cages is plasticote, it is avaliable online and in most stores, it is odor free and non toxic, so great for your little ones


----------



## jasmineismyhamster

Jasmine exploring a house in process


----------



## Jappari

My cage is boring (and small!) compared to all of yours. :eek6: I've only uploaded one picture, because the cage fits into the image. -_-"










The cage used to be 4'5" across, 2' wide, and about 3-4' up, but the length of the cage wouldn't fit onto the cabinet. Because we have the meowzers in the bedroom at night-time now, the ratties have to be up off the floor. Their big cage would only fit on the floor, so the poor things are stuck in a 2'8" length cage that is 2'7" tall. :frown:

I'm hoping to get a new cabinet for Christmas. My room is a weird shape, and it takes measuring and sawing to fit most things in there.  My cage is bland...There's a total of 1 toy in there atm. I was ordered not to buy things for them until after Christmas. I have a whole stash of cash that I'm dying to buy toys with. :crazy:

I'll probably return with an updated picture of the cage or two, one filled with rattie toys, a large cage (and a bigger cabinet  ) and happy ratties! I feel guilty about them spending night-time in a too-small cage. :frown:


----------



## simplysardonic

Jappari said:


> My cage is boring (and small!) compared to all of yours. :eek6: I've only uploaded one picture, because the cage fits into the image. -_-"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cage used to be 4'5" across, 2' wide, and about 3-4' up, but the length of the cage wouldn't fit onto the cabinet. Because we have the meowzers in the bedroom at night-time now, the ratties have to be up off the floor. Their big cage would only fit on the floor, so the poor things are stuck in a 2'8" length cage that is 2'7" tall. :frown:
> 
> I'm hoping to get a new cabinet for Christmas. My room is a weird shape, and it takes measuring and sawing to fit most things in there.  My cage is bland...There's a total of 1 toy in there atm. I was ordered not to buy things for them until after Christmas. I have a whole stash of cash that I'm dying to buy toys with. :crazy:
> 
> I'll probably return with an updated picture of the cage or two, one filled with rattie toys, a large cage (and a bigger cabinet  ) and happy ratties! I feel guilty about them spending night-time in a too-small cage. :frown:


If you are on a strict budget you could look in charity shops for pillow cases or tea towels that can be picked up for pence. Put holes in each corner & thread through with string to hang them, also look at loads of cheap or free toy ideas
also Ratpad do budget hammocks from just 75p


----------



## Jappari

We can afford the toys.  BUT... my mum and sister are buying them for Christmas, lol. It would be awkward if all three of us picked the same hammock or treat ball... I've been told to put up with a bare cage until the Christmas pressies are opened. 

I'm making a point of adding lots of smelly treats to their food and spending more time with them running across the couch, lol. The house is pretty proofed because of the cats, but I had to nail a few bits of wood to small openings (such as under the TV set and my computer desk) so they couldn't get under anything and lost. They're pretty much allowed out of their cage all the time, but they're more active at night, and that's the one time nobody is up to play with them. 

26 days to go...Then hammocks and balls and treat toys galore!! :thumbup:


----------



## Toneeh

I love all the cages  But im jealous! We can't have many of these due to the bars! We're thinking about getting a hamster just for the cool cages! I like the Habitrail ovo Dwarf hamster habitat. Which can fit mice in too. Anyone know a good cage for my mice? Grrr. i really want a hamster just for the cages. I shall have to talk to my gf about it...And rearrange the room to fit the new hamsters...They are so cute! Lucky Hammies. 

Ohh and i like the rotostak stuff, the triangle like thing? i had one for my last hamster (RIP Smokey) and he loved it. but i think the bars are too far apart


----------



## BattleKat

Toneeh said:


> Ohh and i like the rotostak stuff, the triangle like thing? i had one for my last hamster (RIP Smokey) and he loved it. but i think the bars are too far apart


for mice they definitely are. I put my old mice in there inside the tank that my new mouse was in so that they could smell and see each other and when I went to check them in the morning they had bent the bars and squeezed through!


----------



## Toneeh

Damn:/ i have some rotostak stuff already, the princess castle thing? I wanted the green one, but i was told that our mice were girls and they wanted pink. :L 

Does anyone know if i could use the habitrail stuff? like all of it or just a section? Thanks


----------



## BattleKat

Toneeh said:


> Damn:/ i have some rotostak stuff already, the princess castle thing? I wanted the green one, but i was told that our mice were girls and they wanted pink. :L
> 
> Does anyone know if i could use the habitrail stuff? like all of it or just a section? Thanks


Personally I wouldn't put mice in rotastak because of the ventilation. I had mine in it for a couple of days between selling their old cage and getting their new cage and it was awful for them - quite hot and very smelly.

Is the pink one you have a kidney then a round unit or is it the one that's two pods? The pods are particularly bad for mice because one is bars they can escape from and the other has absolutely no ventilation. You can get a piece to join them together but you'd have to cover the barred area with some finer mesh.

Habitrail ovo is out because of the same ventilation issues (actually worse imo, this one steamed up with the mice inside!), not to mention how much of it you need to get a decent size cage and it isn't as easily stackable as rotastak.

habitrail do do some barred cages that I've seen people use with mice though, I know they do a "mini" or something similar designed specifically for mice, but it's not big enough of its own.

I keep mine in a glass vivarium and I leave the front doors off for ventilation. I've never had any escapees and they can't just fall out, they would have to leap out of the cage. 
You can get vivariums that are glass doors on a mesh vivarium - I think these are a great option because the mice can climb most of the sides and there's good ventilation. 
What I really really like about vivariums is that it's a really big front opening so it's much easier to catch the mice than if you're reaching in through a small door or the top of a tank. I'd say it's also less scary for them.

hope that helps a little


----------



## broganss




----------



## PurpleCrow

Finally got everything in my new hamsters cage (except food or the actual hamster :lol. 

Here is Luna's new cage, all ready and waiting for her  I had no idea what to do with the Trixie ladder thing I bought so I attatched it to the top of the cage and bent it round so that it makes a little seat for her lol.


----------



## thedogsmother

PurpleCrow said:


> Finally got everything in my new hamsters cage (except food or the actual hamster :lol.
> 
> Here is Luna's new cage, all ready and waiting for her  I had no idea what to do with the Trixie ladder thing I bought so I attatched it to the top of the cage and bent it round so that it makes a little seat for her lol.


Wow lucky Luna, love the way youve set it up too :thumbup:.


----------



## thedogsmother

broganss said:


>


Fantastic cage, lots of interesting stuff for them to climb on .


----------



## PurpleCrow

thedogsmother said:


> Wow lucky Luna, love the way youve set it up too :thumbup:.


Thanks!! I hope she likes it


----------



## broganss

thedogsmother said:


> Fantastic cage, lots of interesting stuff for them to climb on .


Thank you! They have got a new zebra print hammock hung up now and Im trying to find something for the space at the right hand side...I cant wait for my 2 Russian Blue babies in August  They will be getting loads of new toys and climbing things for their arrival! Oh Im excited!

...its so weird seeing hamster owners _(I'm not really a fan, they're cute and all but not as good as rats imo although Im a little bias_ )
They have such tiny cages though!  Think I'd rather have a big friendly rat pile in a cage the same height as me full of little monsters that could outsmart me than a wee lone hamster do they not originate from burrows in groups? So surely they could live with another... just ignore me if I'm speaking nonsense haha

Quite interesting to see other peoples set ups though.


----------



## davidc

I broke my digital camera, and my phone doesn't take good pics, but once I've got a new one, I will take a pic of my gerbils tank. It's at least 4 and a half foot long, it's great but a pain to move! :lol:


----------



## metame

PurpleCrow said:


> Finally got everything in my new hamsters cage (except food or the actual hamster :lol.
> 
> Here is Luna's new cage, all ready and waiting for her  I had no idea what to do with the Trixie ladder thing I bought so I attatched it to the top of the cage and bent it round so that it makes a little seat for her lol.


i love what you've done with the trixie ladder thing!


----------



## thedogsmother

broganss said:


> its so weird seeing hamster owners _(I'm not really a fan, they're cute and all but not as good as rats imo although Im a little bias_ )They have such tiny cages though!


My hamsters dont have tiny cages, I have to say I love my hamsters so much but my rats love me back far more than the hamsters do.


----------



## Tapir

Here are my cages 

Pet room...and general junk room!
















(don't worry about cages on the floor, they are on the water pipes so it's nice and warm as the room isn't heated.)

Ratty cage - needs furnishing more...last night they decided to destroy all three hammocks, and wooden house. Shopping trip soon I think!









Top floor









Bottom floor









Mousey bin cage made by Myth 









Lemming cage, there are tubed buried underneath too 









Charlotte's tank









Tia's enclosure in the outdoor shed. (Cages go out in spring in the other side.)









:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow

thedogsmother said:


> My hamsters dont have tiny cages,


Mine dont either!! The Hamster Heaven is the same size as the Ferplast Jenny Rat Cage only shorter (the height would be wasted and possibly dangerous to a hammy anyway).

I send some photographs of Luna's cage to the breeder so he could see where she will be living and his response was, "WOW!! She will get lost in there, you won't be able to find her ever again." :lol:


----------



## metame

PurpleCrow said:


> Mine dont either!! The Hamster Heaven is the same size as the Ferplast Jenny Rat Cage only shorter (the height would be wasted and possibly dangerous to a hammy anyway).
> 
> I send some photographs of Luna's cage to the breeder so he could see where she will be living and his response was, "*WOW!! She will get lost in there, you won't be able to find her ever again.*" :lol:


:lol: 

have to admit mine aresnt in the biggest cages, but theyre not small either!


----------



## srhdufe

Tapir said:


> Charlotte's tank


I was looking so hard to see what Charlotte was and i wish i hadnt :scared: :crying:

Btw... I make hammocks  :aureola:


----------



## metame

srhdufe said:


> I was looking so hard to see what Charlotte was and i wish i hadnt :scared: :crying:
> 
> Btw... I make hammocks  :aureola:


i know what charlotte was but didnt actually look but can see her now


----------



## niki87

What is Charlotte? A spider? I can't see


----------



## metame

niki87 said:


> What is Charlotte? A spider? I can't see


chile rose tarantula 

(look in the bottom right hand corner  )


----------



## Tapir

like where's wally...but where's the big fluffy puppy :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

Tapir said:


> like where's wally...but where's the big fluffy puppy :lol:


:scared: Ohhh i hate puppies :crying:

Make me get goosebumps


----------



## broganss

I know, not tiny...just smaller.


----------



## niki87

metame said:


> chile rose tarantula
> 
> (look in the bottom right hand corner  )


Ahhh. See her just now. My sis had one...am not squeamish...though was never offered the chance to hold her...not that I was begging :lol:


----------



## miniloo

wow some really impressive cages and i have3 loads of ideas now 

only got pic's on this comp of the little cage which i have a pregnant mouse in called star, shes due before 15th feb















i have now changed her cage removing the shelf, the tubing, and the wheel, replaced them with parrot toys, and a spinning dish, shes not so keen on her spinner  but is loving the parrot toys and the ball,


----------



## juniormoult

Little Junior Moult's house


----------



## niki87

Wow fantastic cage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juniormoult

Cleaned out and levels replaced one by one. Junior waits patiently in his cage with the original plastic base.

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2870/92415110.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2653/61542449.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2264/17345759.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2412/12666993.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8639/30656320.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/9859/43000531.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5665/24047844.jpg


----------



## juniormoult

Yeah Junior loves it =P

Had 3 hamsters live in this cage. I altered the interior platforms etc each time and they all had a great time. The ony thing thats looking old is the wire top.


----------



## thedogsmother

I absolutely love that cage JuniorMoult, shame its a one off I would love to get hold of one like that.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Some updated pictures of Luna's cage  Sorry they arent too good and the floor looks a mess - we were just putting her cage back together after cleaning it lol.


----------



## jasmineismyhamster




----------



## foxxy cleopatra

juniormoult said:


> Little Junior Moult's house


I WANT TO MAKE THIS!!!! does anyone know how?


----------



## jessegee

My rescue gerbil is too sacred and bitey to handle , so we bought him an extra big cage to play in, its 50cm square
He loves it, and digs all his own tunnels



















jessegee


----------



## Cherpi

how often do you clean that cage out ?


----------



## rainbow.nicola

Got my new tank in today for Sparks 










Then 5 minutes after he got in it -










lol!


----------



## thedogsmother

Wow its even bigger than I thought, my gerbs would love that, can I have it please?


----------



## rainbow.nicola

I know i was shocked when it came! had a bit of an issue getting Sparks into it, he bit my boyfs foot! but he's quite happy now digging away. 

I don't know where i'm going to put it, it was going to go on my cupboard but it's too big! haha!


----------



## niki87

rainbow.nicola said:


> I know i was shocked when it came! had a bit of an issue getting Sparks into it, he bit my boyfs foot! but he's quite happy now digging away.
> 
> I don't know where i'm going to put it, it was going to go on my cupboard but it's too big! haha!


His foot??? Haha how??

Fantastic set up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattleKat

rainbow.nicola said:


> I don't know where i'm going to put it, it was going to go on my cupboard but it's too big! haha!


Oooh, Is that the falco one from zooplus with the sliding doors on the back?


----------



## rainbow.nicola

niki87 said:


> His foot??? Haha how??
> 
> Fantastic set up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sparks jumped out of the holder I had him in, and everytime i touched him i got scared and jumped so he was running about and Ross was trying to come over and help me and Sparks bit his foot.


----------



## rainbow.nicola

BattleKat said:


> Oooh, Is that the falco one from zooplus with the sliding doors on the back?


Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Falco


----------



## Petitepuppet

Top of girls cage


----------



## Snippet

My girls cage


----------



## ScorpioD

I haven't got anything decent yet, as just taken in 9 rescues today.....but these are what I have for the time being.


----------



## Pomegranate

Nine rescues?! Jeebus, that's brave; good for you.  Where abouts in the UK are you? (If you're near Norfolk and need a dwarf taken off your hands...  )

Here's my two, both in meshed Zoozones. Pudding's ZZ2:


















Dumpling's ZZ1:








The platform has since been cleaned.  Messy boy.


----------



## Saria

Full cage







Bottom half







Top half


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Pomegranate said:


> Nine rescues?! Jeebus, that's brave; good for you.  Where abouts in the UK are you? (If you're near Norfolk and need a dwarf taken off your hands...  )
> 
> Here's my two, both in meshed Zoozones. Pudding's ZZ2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumpling's ZZ1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The platform has since been cleaned.  Messy boy.


Where did you get that wooden ledge from that you've got in there? I could do with one of them for my mice but don't know where to get them from


----------



## Pomegranate

xhuskyloverx said:


> Where did you get that wooden ledge from that you've got in there? I could do with one of them for my mice but don't know where to get them from


They're Trixie guinea pig shelters.  I got them from Surreypetsupplies: Dumpling has the smaller one, and Pudding has the larger one with a step. I cut a couple of inches of each leg of Dumpling's so it'd fit in his ZZ1 better, and the green ladders are just Savic ones I had spare.


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Pomegranate said:


> They're Trixie guinea pig shelters.  I got them from Surreypetsupplies: Dumpling has the smaller one, and Pudding has the larger one with a step. I cut a couple of inches of each leg of Dumpling's so it'd fit in his ZZ1 better, and the green ladders are just Savic ones I had spare.


Thanks, I will probs order one soon! I could spend a fortune on the trixie stuff, I love it lol. Put that website into my favs for when I need more reptile stuff


----------



## thedogsmother

Since loosing Pip today I decided to bond all three mousie boys together so I had a delve through the spare cages and found a Freddy cage, it was just too big for 3 mice so Ive cut it down to a much more manageable size and its much more suitable, anyway here is Bobby, Seudag and Caraids cage, Im going to add some ropes but Ive run out of cable ties so I couldnt fasten them on. Ignore the black straps around the cages its just me being paranoid, Im terrified of a cage being knocked off and springing apart so I put those straps on all the cages.


----------



## thedogsmother

Ive had a little reorganisation of the girl mousies cage, they have a few new toys so I thought I would share, its a meshed Savic Freddy cage with some fop shelves as they are much bigger than the savic shelves.

The whole cage









Bottom floor









Shelf No. 1









shelf No. 2


----------



## PrincessGingy

We've had a switch around today. 
Here is Noal's cage:







Do you think it's big enough? He's a Chinese Hammie so only little.
And here is sugar and spice's tank:







Our local pet shop did me a good deal on it £20, it's all I can afford right now, do you think it's ok. They were in Noal's cage and he was in something much smaller so I'm happy with the new arrangements.


----------



## Petitepuppet

How deep is that tank? It really doent look big enough. I would not have paid £20 for it either, you could probs getting something much bigger for cheaper online. I only paid £5 for Josey gerbils 3ft tank.


----------



## noushka05

PrincessGingy said:


> We've had a switch around today.
> Here is Noal's cage:
> View attachment 66697
> 
> Do you think it's big enough? He's a Chinese Hammie so only little.
> And here is sugar and spice's tank:
> View attachment 66698
> 
> Our local pet shop did me a good deal on it £20, it's all I can afford right now, do you think it's ok. They were in Noal's cage and he was in something much smaller so I'm happy with the new arrangements.


i agree with Petitepuppet its far to small, i got a 4ft tank off ebay for £20, im sure you'll find a bargain on there which is much more suitable


----------



## thedogsmother

PrincessGingy said:


> We've had a switch around today.
> Here is Noal's cage:
> View attachment 66697
> 
> Do you think it's big enough? He's a Chinese Hammie so only little.
> And here is sugar and spice's tank:
> View attachment 66698
> 
> Our local pet shop did me a good deal on it £20, it's all I can afford right now, do you think it's ok. They were in Noal's cage and he was in something much smaller so I'm happy with the new arrangements.


I'll be honest with you hun, they are both too small, having said that you can make the tank a lot more suitable if you put a lot more substrate in it, I mean fill it 3/4 full so they can make the most use out of it by digging tunnels, it really needs to be at least 2ft for two gerbils though. Noals cage is also imo too small, he has some lovely toys in there though so as soon as you can I would save up for a more suitable cage for them both. I can tell how much you love them or you wouldnt be asking so dont think Im getting at you, when I got my first hamster I had her in a tiny cage because it looked nice I thought it was ok. You can save a lot of money and get a really nice big cage by buying a guinea pig cage and meshing it, check out gumtree, preloved and ebay for cages and go for something about 70 cm long or bigger, also if you have a local freecycle site you can register and ask if anyone has a 2ft tank they want rid of, then you will just have to make a safe lid that they cant escape from.


----------



## Pomegranate

Can't really say it better than TDM did; they're both a bit on the small side, *PrincessGingy*. It's well worth keeping an eye on eBay for some second-hand bargains near you though, tanks come up all the time.  Often they just need a good scrub and a lid, and you're there.

(And ditto TDM on making mistakes with tiny cages in the past; ever seen Crittertrail cages? Oh dear. :frown2: Thank goodness for animal forums.)


----------



## PrincessGingy

Don't worry I don't think you all are getting at me, I asked for advice. I just thought Noal would be ok as he is only a dwarf sized and thought he'd get a little lost in such a big guiena pig cage. I know the tank is small and I probably could have ordered something for the same price but there isn't anything near me or able to be delivered on the usual sites atm so it's just a temporary arrangement, am on the look out everyday and if worst comes to the worst I get paid on friday :001_smile: I'm going to a big bootsale today so hopefully pick up some bargains there.


----------



## noushka05

PrincessGingy said:


> Don't worry I don't think you all are getting at me, I asked for advice. I just thought Noal would be ok as he is only a dwarf sized and thought he'd get a little lost in such a big guiena pig cage. I know the tank is small and I probably could have ordered something for the same price but there isn't anything near me or able to be delivered on the usual sites atm so it's just a temporary arrangement, am on the look out everyday and if worst comes to the worst I get paid on friday :001_smile: I'm going to a big bootsale today so hopefully pick up some bargains there.


ive had a some great car boot bargains for my rodents....so good luck


----------



## Gerbil

*Homemade Gerbil Cage with Rotastak*

This is my homemade gerbil cage with rotastak on top.









The cage is made of conti board from with perspex at the front. Natural ventilation is poor, so there is a 120mm extractor fan on each floor. The fans run _very _slowly to avoid draughts.

Each floor is fitted with two MES LED lamps. There are not bright enough unfortunately. I will add more later.









In the second picture you can see the side access panels and the fans at the far end. Each of the two perspex panels and the two suspended floors can be removed separately for cleaning. The gerbils access these floors by means of the green tubes that you can see in the picture.









Above the homemade section is a whole load of secondhand rotastak. Access to the floors below is via the round unit at the back. There is a burrow basement filled with silver sand for bathing. Above it is a round unit that has sand. They don't bother with the wheel and seem to use this as their loo. Handy for cleaning. Through the horizontal tube takes them to another round unit. They can go down into the larger unit or up to another round unit that they nest in. The larger unit below has two side entrances. One goes to the small cosmopod, the one to the rear goes to another round unit which has a tube in its floor that leads to the large gerbilarium.









Here's a view of the Rotastak from the left. Note the burrow basement below.









Here's a view from the right.
The main homemade part cost about £70 to build. The Rotastak was bought in stages from ebay at a cost of about £30.


----------



## john-briner-art

Wow! Very creative, and indeed, you are very resourceful. Cool cage, I was glad to know that it is home made. Did you make alone? I really like the tunnels, really playful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thedogsmother

Well my lovely hubby has made me a lovely safe lid for the new gerbil tank so today is moving in day for the boys (Bart and Homer), my camera ran out of battery halfway through filling the tank so I havent got piccies of the boys or the lid, but you can get an idea of the size, its 2 1/2 ft square and took over half a bale of aubiose to fill it, as well as a ton of toilet roll tubes and some of the bedding from their old tank so it smelt of home . They have already started making a tunnel system and basically doing what comes natural to gerbils so I think they approve.




























And the funky water bottle protector I made


----------



## Gerbil

john-briner-art said:


> Wow! Very creative, and indeed, you are very resourceful. Cool cage, I was glad to know that it is home made. Did you make alone? I really like the tunnels, really playful. Thanks for sharing!


Yes I constructed it myself with a little help from B&Q's board cutting service and my seven year old son. It's not the greatest piece of carpentry ever - just dowels in the ends and the back holds it all together. The perspex was not cheap. If I was doing it again I would probably use the glass from a cheap clip-frame.


----------



## Carolineandbuttons

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=604732&id=100001205725513


----------



## Jarhead

Nice. We have a web of walkways made of strips of twisted jeans and cloths. Degus like roosting and hammocks and some like to be fanned like royalty


----------



## Acid

just bought this cage off ebay for 30 pounds  and added two wire cages to it (modified so tubes can connect to them)

i dont have a picture of it all set up yet but heres the picture of the main part

i still have to add the rotastak pink maze in the middle and the second wire cage on the side --> Gerbil or Hamster Cage Pink Rotastak Magic Maze | eBay

my boy Womble has more space to live than i do now


----------



## noushka05

Acid said:


> just bought this cage off ebay for 30 pounds  and added two wire cages to it (modified so tubes can connect to them)
> 
> i dont have a picture of it all set up yet but heres the picture of the main part
> 
> i still have to add the rotastak pink maze in the middle and the second wire cage on the side --> Gerbil or Hamster Cage Pink Rotastak Magic Maze | eBay
> 
> my boy Womble has more space to live than i do now


sorry to say this but that cage really isnt suitable for anything really theres no floor space,ventilation is terrible and ive heard of large hammies getting stuck in the tubes and dying:crying:


----------



## Acid

i should have said really, that was the picture of it set up on ebay its since been modified with ferret/rat flexi tunnels as i knew my fat hamster wouldnt fit those tunnels when i bought it, theyre only supposed to be an ad on for the attached wire cage id never keep a hamster in a rotastak alone


will drill some small air holes in the kidney station though thankyou didnt think ventilation was too bad until you said


----------



## lallaroe

this is where my 2 pet mice live.
103,5 gallons combined. all 5 bins are connected with habitrail tubes


----------



## thedogsmother

lallaroe said:


> this is where my 2 pet mice live.
> 103,5 gallons combined. all 5 bins are connected with habitrail tubes


Thats one of the nicest bin cage set ups Ive seen, do the top levels have mesh panels in too?


----------



## lallaroe

thedogsmother said:


> Thats one of the nicest bin cage set ups Ive seen, do the top levels have mesh panels in too?


thank you! 
i think they like it.  
yes, all the bin got mesh panels, if u look closely u see bolts between the 2 upper levels


----------



## metame

lallaroe said:


> this is where my 2 pet mice live.
> 103,5 gallons combined. all 5 bins are connected with habitrail tubes


thats amazing!


----------



## Petitepuppet

My mouse cage today after clean out



















I never feel that its good enough for them so I am contantly changing it...


----------



## simplysardonic

Petitepuppet said:


> My mouse cage today after clean out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never feel that its good enough for them so I am contantly changing it...


I love their helter skelter, wish there was something rat sized like that


----------



## lallaroe

metame said:


> thats amazing!


thank you! 
i love my fury little friends, mice to great dane!


----------



## LostGirl

slightly Oldish pic of the hammy cage has a few more bits and a bigger house now


----------



## lallaroe

floor to seeling huge habitrail hamster cage - YouTube

this is my syrian hamster leif's habitrail/crittertrail/bin cage. 
under the dining table:
in the big bin(120liter) there is a large wooden tower puzzle, a flying sauser, a wooden log bridge, a kitchen towel tube and a large pil basket, the other bin(65liter) is for digging, on top of this there is a habitrail maze.
the rest of the cage is possible to see.

1,46m2 solid floor space

:thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133

This is Quinnie's cage, she is a WW dwarf living in a Ferplast Duna Multi.

Quinnie's cage by Niseag, on Flickr


Quinnie's cage by Niseag, on Flickr

And a photo of her

Quinnie's Adventure in the Big World by Niseag, on Flickr
as I don't think I have shared photos of her yet!


----------



## happysaz133

PurpleCrow said:


> Some updated pictures of Luna's cage  Sorry they arent too good and the floor looks a mess - we were just putting her cage back together after cleaning it lol.


I was thinking your cage was really small, then I saw it the the large flying saucer and thought 

Love it!


----------



## 5headh

Hey pretty new here 

This is Ivy and Sybils cage  (the gerbils)


----------



## hope

lovely cages


----------



## gerbilmad

Hi,

I thought it's about time I put some pics of my gerbils' tank - it's a 2 foot tank with a food hall, bedroom and two bathing areas on top. They seem very happy in it!









Here's Dec in his little flower pot, chewing up the paper.









And here's Ant eating - as usual!









And here they are having syncronised baths...


----------



## petite1

Hi I am new to this forum and loved the cage, I wondered if anyone knows where i can get hold of the yellow slide for the hamster heaven as ours is broke and doesnt fir on properly? thanks D


----------



## thedogsmother

petite1 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and loved the cage, I wondered if anyone knows where i can get hold of the yellow slide for the hamster heaven as ours is broke and doesnt fir on properly? thanks D


Welcome to the forums, if you contact Savic directly they are usually very good at getting replacement parts to you.


----------



## Guest

One of my mouse cages 










It also has loads of things that hang from the roof of the cage for climbing room (only 1 mouse in there)


----------



## LostGirl

Please Forgive the rubbish pics iPhone is pants at pics!








my girls cage








the boys!


----------



## simplysardonic

Don't think I've posted since getting the SRS so this is a fairly recent photo, although I now have a designated shelving unit for all their stuff attached to the wall on the left too:thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet

See at the bottom of your explorer, does that tub cover the whole of the base? If so, where did you get it?


----------



## simplysardonic

Petitepuppet said:


> See at the bottom of your explorer, does that tub cover the whole of the base? If so, where did you get it?


Its a Komplement plastic box from Ikea but the fit isn't that great as there's gaps at the front & back & I do worry someone will get stuck one day  it's just a temporary solution to the rubbish shallow trays so the girls can have substrate to dig in without kicking it out all the time
Rattie Angels are now making metal trays specifically for the Explorer & I'm tempted to order one as their Christmas pressie, I think they're a bit cheaper than John Hopewell too
Galvanised Steel Cage Trays - Rattie Angels


----------



## LostGirl

I'm soooooo jealous

I really want an explorer or a srs I just can't afford one till I've Xmas presents boohoo  blummin Xmas and kids lol'


----------



## Felixteteddys

This is my duprasi breeding tower. I will remove the small one on the top into an 120cm cage like the on on the bottom. On The bottom do life 1.1 Duprasi couple in the middle 2 (hopefully pregnent) girls and on the top is Papa Duprasi´s place. The girls bit him when they are pregnet and so he need to be alone sometimes ^^










On the bottom do live Opossum Ludwig and on the top Campbell Hammi Mathilde


----------



## Tapir

Here is my Syrian cage


















Mouse 









Peek at the top level









Ferret pen 1










Ferret pen 2


----------



## Maltey

Wow Tapir! Those ferret pens look amazing!

This is home to my 5 rattie girls









And this is the bottom half all decorated in time for Christmas 









I have a few more hammocks and things in the top half now- I had actually run out of hanging hooks when I took that photo!


----------



## Tapir

Maltey that rat cage is fantastic! Check out all those hammocks! amazing cage, you have very lucky ratties! XX


----------



## purple_x

Here are some pics of one of my mice cages.
Sorry about the creepy winnie the pooh in the background, it's my sisters!


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Here's Georgi! 


















His Imac cage









(top right corner is usually a bed but the walls are attached to the roof)

















His play pen. (Lacking on toys in there.  He plays here every few days, under my supervision of course).









Some people have pictures of hutches too, I may post mine tomorrow.


----------



## Maltey

Newly decorated cage!!


































Lola was in this hammock before I'd even hung it up- I had to drag her across the cage!


----------



## whitefairy

Hi.

I have 2 Habitrail cages, Ovo loft & Ovo Suite. 
I modificated Ovo suite because too small for my dwarf, now there's a large plastic box.

*OVO LOFT*



my female dwarf Emma

*OVO SUITE MODIFICATED*



my male dwarf Eddy


----------



## SandynPatch

Is that fleece on the bottom of your cage Maltey?


----------



## Maltey

Yup, tis indeed


----------



## SandynPatch

How do you keep it weighted down so they don't scrunch it up? also do you have anything else undreneath it/ i am looking for the most effective way ofmainatianing an easy to clean home for our girls. We lined the shelves with lino to save their little feet on the wire. We also put in a litter box, that is more of a toy!!! I was toying with the idea of placing meazorb or such like over the entire ground floor..but they still wee over the top floor too! 
But I had read about fleece ...do you just chuck it in the machine with the hammocks each week?


----------



## Maltey

Erm, my liners are made of fleece sewn together with towelling. I used to lay down towels and then lay fleece over the top but because it wasn't completely flat the girls thought it more fun to burrow in the towels. Now that I sew them together and they're flat they're not so bothered. So I don't have anything underneath them now.

I generally put the food bowls in one corner, litterbox in another, house in another and a wheel in the last. That way the corners are all held down and they're less likely to burrow. That being said, they like to tell me when they think their cage is too dirty and on about the 6th day they'll shove it all in a corner for me 

I clean it out every Sunday so I just take the liner out and any dirty hammocks(they tend to stick to just one or two during the week so I'll take those two out rather than the whole lot) and stick them in the rat laundry bag. I have enough liners and hammocks to last me quite a while, so I only tend to do rat washing every two weeks when the laundry bag gets full.

I would say though it's an absolute must to have your rats litter trained if you're going to use fleece. Otherwise they'll squish their poops into the 'carpet' which is not pleasant and it'll smell really quickly.
For litter training it really helps if you have a large litter box, and one without a dip.
I had this one  for ages and I was having to hoover the cage everyday. They really like to push their litter around before settling down to poop and because of the dip it just all fell out the sides. So even though they were litter-trained their were still poops all over the floor.
They also seemed to prefer their big one over that little one so now I have just regular plastic trays.
Something like this

Although if you're buying new and for girls I'd really recommend the pink polka dot cat litter tray in [email protected] It's so cute! I really want it, but since I already have 2 litter trays I can't really justify it just yet 

As for putting fleece on the shelves you might be able to hold it down with bulldog clips depending on the shelves.

I think I covered everything, but if you have anymore questions just ask!


----------



## SandynPatch

Thank you Malty...bull dog clips..of course! Why didn't I think of that!
I'll get sewing tomorrow..got lots of fleece and some lovely 70's towelling ....bright blue with big yellow and orange flowers! But as it will be underneath it won't matter!!
Like the idea of the poka dot tray..our girls have one just like your first one...which explains why it's all over the place.
Thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## Maltey

Lol, 70s towelling is the best!
I got my nan to donate loads of her old towels to me for the liners. Got some lovely lacey orange stuff in there 
The cage is pretty big though so I can only use bath sheets.
Primark is your place if you ever need to buy new towels. I got ones big enough for my cage for £5 each!


----------



## SandynPatch

Maltey said:


> Primark is your place if you ever need to buy new towels. I got ones big enough for my cage for £5 each!


Good idea!


----------



## Maltey

I thought of one more thing- whilst it might seem a waste it can be helpful to put two liners in. i learnt this when I tried to make one out of cotton (don't try it- doesn't hold smell well) but it looked so pretty so rather than waste it I put a regular fleece one underneath. If they can burrow under the top one they never burrow under the bottom one. Well, I say never. I mean less likely!


----------



## chrisd

Here's mine. Its changed a bit since then with an extra plastic shelf and ramp. Sadly the explorer I was getting had rusted so badly it was no longer useable  Guess I'll have to stick with this little thing for now.


----------



## thedogsmother

Im going to try to get some more up to date pics of all the cages this week, this is the mouse cage from today, I'll get the rest of the cages photographed this week and I'll add them.


----------



## BattleKat

That looks great tdm, not a chance of bored mice in there 

Where did you get the little wooden blocks with the shapes cut out? they're really cute!


----------



## thedogsmother

BattleKat said:


> That looks great tdm, not a chance of bored mice in there
> 
> Where did you get the little wooden blocks with the shapes cut out? they're really cute!


They are actually wooden shape sorters for babies, I got them and the noahs ark from charity shops but obviously you could get them at early learning centre and places like that too. I love using baby toys and household items for the meeces


----------



## BattleKat

thedogsmother said:


> They are actually wooden shape sorters for babies, I got them and the noahs ark from charity shops but obviously you could get them at early learning centre and places like that too. I love using baby toys and household items for the meeces


Ah! I thought they looked like shape sorters, but I've never seen wooden ones before. they're lovely


----------



## thedogsmother

Well as promised, I managed to get some pics of the rat cage today, they are still pretty bare as Im slowly putting things back in due to the bondings but you get the general idea.

George, Koda and Cavas home.









Merlin, Pierce, Flash and Booms home.









Valentine, Flower, Petal and Blossoms home.









And the whole cage together


----------



## Colette

Dita's mansion - am Imac Fantasy, a Ferplast Mary and a Ferplast Jenny, all joined together.


----------



## thedogsmother

Well last but not least, here are the gerbils homes

Group 1, The big tank, this is Millhouse, Flanders and Crustys home, its a lot bigger than it looks and takes 1 1/2 bales of shavings to fill it to a decent level for digging, it takes two people to drag it around as its too heavy to lift 


























Group 2, Bart and Homer, this is a 4 1/2 ft tank, its a lovely deep one with plenty of room for digging some fabulous tunnel systems.


















Group 3, a permanently split tank, Lisa and Honey didnt want to play nicely and I didnt feel it was fair to house them seperately with no contact at all from other gerbils so I compramised and split the 4 1/2 ft tank so they get just over 2 ft each, its also a lovely deep tank so they have plenty of room each for digging etc.


----------



## metame

Casper's cage!
(Sorry it's blurry, it's from my iPod...)










Shiny new tubes arrived today so the second level got put on, and what does the silly moo do?


----------



## noushka05

metame said:


> Casper's cage!
> (Sorry it's blurry, it's from my iPod...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny new tubes arrived today so the second level got put on, and what does the silly moo do?


lucky Casper!

Sonny one of my hammies is in an imac...he seems really happy in it, he zooms up and down the levels to attract my attention


----------



## metame

noushka05 said:


> lucky Casper!
> 
> Sonny one of my hammies is in an imac...he seems really happy in it, he zooms up and down the levels to attract my attention


he's still hiding behind the wheel...


----------



## bewitched

The House Of Rat 

Top floor-









Bottom floor-


----------



## DJMonty

Right now, it's only a temporary cage, as I know it's MUCH too small... And I'm afraid I don't have any of my own photos, so a Google one will have to do. The current cage for Zelda (my Syrian) is a Habitrail OVO, which will be replaced by something much larger... Not sure what yet.










The bit at the top has been moved to the other side of the water bottle, as she is too large to climb the tubes.


----------



## thedogsmother

DJMonty said:


> Right now, it's only a temporary cage, as I know it's MUCH too small... And I'm afraid I don't have any of my own photos, so a Google one will have to do. The current cage for Zelda (my Syrian) is a Habitrail OVO, which will be replaced by something much larger... Not sure what yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bit at the top has been moved to the other side of the water bottle, as she is too large to climb the tubes.


Have you looked into making a bin cage? I dont have hamsters anymore but you can make some pretty fantastic bin cages, there is loads online about how to make them etc.


----------



## DJMonty

thedogsmother said:


> Have you looked into making a bin cage? I dont have hamsters anymore but you can make some pretty fantastic bin cages, there is loads online about how to make them etc.


I've never heard of bin cages... I'll be sure to Google it.


----------



## Cami

these pics were taken quite a while ago when i just had the one gerbil, it's around about 3ft


----------



## Whitehologram

Daisy's cage. 
She has a toilet under the bottom shelf (back left) and a second bed (front left) under the ladder. A see-saw on the top shelf, several treats to pick from...she's not into snacking much. A nest ball on the bottom too. I hoped she'd like that but she picks the other bed most of the tim. Oh well, it's still something she can climb on. And a bell....she had to have a bell, or so says my oldest daughter.

Not too much in there yet...but we only got her on Thursday (26th April), I have more stuff OTW: Ball, and playpen for playing in the living room and garden. Lots of other little bits and bobs too.


----------



## Charley101

Here are my current cages 

*Mylo's, Syrian*

Mylo currently lives in a converted bookcase.




























*Bella's, Russian hybrid*

Bella also lives in a converted bookcase. The perspex is high enough so she can't 
escape (although she has never shown any interest).




























*Flynn's, Robo*

Flynn lives in a glass tank. I adopted him at 8 months and he had always lived in a tiny cage. I tried him in a larger tank but he became a recluse. I asked for people's advice on another fourm and they agreed that a smaller tank would be better for him. I have now moved him back into the smaller tank and he has become a lot more active, uses his flying saucer, lets me faff in the cgae without hiding and wakes up at a reasonable time (not at 3am in the morning!)


----------



## Charley101

Here are my gerbil tanks 

*Luna and Lexie's*

They currently live in a 20 gallon long tank.




























*Maisie's*

Maisie lives in a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## Charley101

Here's my hamster cages 

*Mylo's, Syrian*

Mylo lives in a converted bookcase.


----------



## Charley101

*Bella's, Russian hybrid*

Bella also live in a converted bookcase.


----------



## Charley101

*Flynn's, Robo*

Flynn lives in a tank. I adopted Flynn at 8 months and he had always been kept in a small cage with his previous owner. To cut a long story short, he tried a big tank, became a recluse, so I moved him back into a smaller tank. He's a lot happier now


----------



## peter0

Your cages are lovely, they look right cozy and well thought out


----------



## rainstars

Charley I *absolutely love* what you've done with the bookcases! It's all so natural looking. I was going to do that once, but my bookcase is pine. I'm not sure if it would be bad for them so I changed my mind.

My attempts at DIY make me laugh looking back. I once had some glass cut and I made a 3ft by 3ft tank, this huge square and I was going to mesh the top. My boyfriend filled it with water in the garden to see if it held (he wanted to make one for fish) of course by morning the tank had cracked because it wasn't made for holding water. Then there is the perspex story....I won't even go there.


----------



## Charley101

Thank you  I live in a small flat so it was the only way I could think of to give them bigger cages and still have enough room for me. My bookcase is the beech veener one from Argos. I haven't had any probs so far ragarding chewing. They are being good hams lol. I really like the german style cages but then again I also like the conventional style hamster cage, so i tried to mix the two together. I'm happy and so are the hams 

That story made me laugh :lol: I was sooo worried that the perspex was going to crack when I attempted to cut it but a *very* sharp stanley knife done the job! I did have to cut it on both sides though a few times before even attempting to break it off.

Oh, and Flynn's tank now has a small perspex shelf for his food bowl and water bottle, hence the reason why the dowels are on the glass.


----------



## Snippet

rainstars said:


> Charley I *absolutely love* what you've done with the bookcases! It's all so natural looking. I was going to do that once, but my bookcase is pine. I'm not sure if it would be bad for them so I changed my mind.


The problem with pine is only when it's in shavings as it has a much greater surface area (compare a 100g block of pine to a 100g of shavings) and the fact that shavings are usually made from the sap wood which has a lot more phenols then the heart wood that is used to make things from. It would need coating in some way as wood will soak up urine.

----------------------------------------------------------​
Some set ups from then I was using my Furet Plus.

















































In the first 4 photos it was being used as a temporary cage as Snippet had chewed out of the Abode. The other photos are from when I either had a pair or was doing intros. I am currently using it for my foster girls.

My abode houses Fern, Heidi and Asteroid. These are all older set ups.


----------



## Whitehologram

This is Daisy's new home. The plastic wheel will be replaced as soon as the wooden one gets here.


----------



## Whitehologram

I was messing about and put the top of the smaller cage onto the top of the bigger cage....now I'm wondering if I should make it permanent?

Is that maybe too big for one little Syrian hamster? Is it too much room for her....would she even use that much space or shouldn't I bother?


----------



## Snippet

I don't see any reason why she wouldn't use the whole cage as hamsters are pretty active, so the more space you can give them the better. If she doesn't use it then you can always remove the extra cage.


----------



## Pomegranate

I don't think you can go too big for hamsters generally, going by my lot.


----------



## Whitehologram

Snippet said:


> I don't see any reason why she wouldn't use the whole cage as hamsters are pretty active, so the more space you can give them the better. If she doesn't use it then you can always remove the extra cage.


Good point. I could do that.



Pomegranate said:


> I don't think you can go too big for hamsters generally, going by my lot.


Thanks 

I got the parts I need to make the change safe for Daisy today in town. Nice metal parts that wont look tacky to join the cages and flat screws and rounded bolts so Daisy cant hurt herself.


----------



## LynseyB

I thought I'd contribute with a couple of pics of a recent set up  

My 9 girls share an SRS and this is their house....


----------



## LynseyB

A couple more, because they aren't too clear...


----------



## chrisd

Just a pic of the explorer on the top. The hammock on the right made beautifully by Maltey I must add 

This is the most I have managed to put back in since the intros (you can see all the stuff on the top waiting to go back in!


----------



## HazelandDan

Our new gerbilarium made from an IKEA DETOLF cabinet... only 1.6m long!!! using a mix of aspen, kiln dried, dust-extracted pine shavings and hay  two happy little girlies in there!


----------



## Charley101

Latest layouts 

*Mylo's, Syrian*

Clockwise: Wooden hanging bridge, wooden platform with water bowl on top and potty underneath, wooden house, wooden hammock, hay log, tube, 11" Karlie Wonderland wheel, hanging chew, rocks, another tube, perspex shelf with food bowl on top, wicker ball, wooden bridge, large sand box and ceramic pot with cress.










*Bella's, Campbell's Russian*

Clockwise: Bamboo fence, sand box, wooden ladder, tube, water botte, rough rock, 8" Jumbo Rolly wheel, wooden house with food bowl, ceramic pot with cress, butterfly, wooden tube, rocks and wooden log.










*Noah's, Winter White*

Clockwise: Wooden house with food bowl, water bottle, rough rock, 6.5" flying saucer, bamboo fence, sand box, tube, wooden log, rocks, wooden tube and ceramic pot with cress.










*Flynn's, Robo*

Clockwise: Bamboo fence, hanging chew toy, sand box, wooden bendy sticks, 6.5" flying saucer, water bootle, wicker house, food bowl, ceramic pot with cress, rocks, two wooden logs, rough rock and mineral block.


----------



## peter0

Wow spoilt gerbils, bet they absolutely love that house! It's amazing

Great cages as always Charley, they always look so natural and nice!


----------



## Whitehologram

peter0 said:


> Wow spoilt gerbils, bet they absolutely love that house! It's amazing
> 
> Great cages as always Charley, they always look so natural and nice!


I agree....I have cage envy. But I'm working on it


----------



## Whitehologram

We have big plans for Daisy's cage tonight. 

We're planning on treating the wooden surfaces to protect them and they'll need to dry over night soooooo the plan is to lay Daisy's cage on it's side so she can still be in it and safe overnight and not be restricted to just the base level of her cage while the wooden levels dry. 

I'm sure the things I ordered over the weekend will be here any day too so I'm very excited about setting up the cage with the new bridges, ladders, levels (well, not really level but a wooden spot for her to climb up and look around...like a table), wodent wheel and stand. Oh and her sand bath that will be in her cage permanently....not like the one we have now that is HUGE and she can only use sometimes. 

Cant wait to get started on this project. 
That's not even counting when we make a wooden base for the cage.


----------



## Whitehologram

Part one of the pimping...lots of other things happening!


----------



## Whitehologram

This is how her cage looks right now...it's just till the floors dry.


----------



## Whitehologram

We're not done yet...tomorrow we're making a new base for the cage. It's going to be 25cm deep so she'll have nice burrowing space.


----------



## peter0

That's a hamster palace

Daisy will love it, plenty for her too do


----------



## Whitehologram

peter0 said:


> That's a hamster palace
> 
> Daisy will love it, plenty for her too do


Thanks 

I like it and think she does too.


----------



## Whitehologram

Have you ever had anyone say this to you:

"you're overspending on your hamster! They only live for 2 years!"

Has anyone said that to you?


----------



## chrisd

Whitehologram said:


> Have you ever had anyone say this to you:
> 
> "you're overspending on your hamster! They only live for 2 years!"
> 
> Has anyone said that to you?


Since they only live for two years they need as much spoiling as possible :thumbup:


----------



## Whitehologram

chrisd said:


> Since they only live for two years they need as much spoiling as possible :thumbup:


I agree.

Daisy (and any future hamsters or other pets...I reserve the right to get different pets later  ) and my all the other family members are really important to me and I do the best I can for all of them...no one is missing out on things because of building this cage. No one is hungry, lacking in clothes/toys/shoes....we all have everything we need. I haven't pinched from Peter to pay Paul to do this either. I'm aware of my finances and have no debt anywhere.

Yes, I know she'd be fine with less and the cage we has to start with was fine. The newer cage was as it was was fine too....but I could make adjustments and so I did.

Everyone does the best they can....if they do less than that it's themselves they need to judge, not me. (sorry, I'm still a bit hurt by the comments I got)

It's what's right for each individual. If Daisy wasn't happy I'd take the cage apart in a heartbeat. I may well have to later...when she's older and not safe. It's quite likely that I'll have to adjust it again to keep her healthy and so she can live within her abilities. And I'll do that gladly.


----------



## Whitehologram

Ok, it's done....finally totally finished! I dont think I could possibly do anything else to this now. It's totally pimped out!


























For size reference my DD2 is 120cm tall.


----------



## metame

that is AMAZING!


----------



## peter0

The cage just got even more amazing. Daisy looks like she's having a ball in her new burrow area! She is one lucky hamster


----------



## Whitehologram

metame said:


> that is AMAZING!


 Thanks!



peter0 said:


> The cage just got even more amazing. Daisy looks like she's having a ball in her new burrow area! She is one lucky hamster


Thanks


----------



## metame

you've put me to shame


----------



## Whitehologram

metame said:


> you've put me to shame


Oh please dont say that.

I know you do the best for your pets and love them just as much as I love Daisy. There's no difference.


----------



## Whitehologram

I tell you what....this wodent wheel is far from quiet!

Gah...frustrating!


----------



## Snippet

Whitehologram said:


> I tell you what....this wodent wheel is far from quiet!
> 
> Gah...frustrating!


Try putting a couple of drops of vegetable oil where the wheel touches the axle. This helped mine when it was getting a little noisey.


----------



## Whitehologram

Snippet said:


> Try putting a couple of drops of vegetable oil where the wheel touches the axle. This helped mine when it was getting a little noisey.


It's not squeaking.....it's Daisy, she runs like an elephant!

When she's in a slowish trot it's fine....but then she goes for it at full-pelt and the thing bounces about! 
I have to move the shelves around a bit I think and then I can add the mat under the stand. It should make it a bit quieter.


----------



## metame

Whitehologram said:


> It's not squeaking.....i*t's Daisy, she runs like an elephant!
> *
> When she's in a slowish trot it's fine....but then she goes for it at full-pelt and the thing bounces about!
> I have to move the shelves around a bit I think and then I can add the mat under the stand. It should make it a bit quieter.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RetroLemons

My rat cage for Dandelion and Burdock


----------



## Whitehologram

Ok....I worked out the problem. 

It seems the wooden floor of the cage is a little bit off, not quite straight. So when she was running it banged against the bars (A Leon cage has little metal pins to hold the wooden levels in place) and the little metal pin was tapping and clattering and the stand of the wodent wheel was banging and wobbling. 

I've moved the wodent wheel to one side, put the granite water/food stand right next to it to weight it down and also put the wooden stand next to that. The wodent wheel is totally pinned into the corner now and it cant wiggle/wobble/clatter/bang/ or tap tap tap any more! 

So now I can officially say I'm a wodent wheel convert


----------



## Whitehologram

I spoke too soon. 

Uploading a vid of Daisy the elephant!


----------



## Whitehologram

Le sigh!

Here we go.


----------



## metame

bless her. She looks like shes having fun though.


----------



## Pomegranate

Whitehologram said:


> Le sigh!
> 
> Here we go.


My Syrian Pudding did the same thing. I switched her over to a 29cm Karlie Wonderland wheel since I sleep in the same room, which is a lot quieter, but I still love the Wodent wheels for dwarfies who're much more light-footed.


----------



## Whitehologram

I think she was just a bit grumpy that day because I messed with her stuff again. She's not as heavy-footed now on it.


----------



## rainbow.nicola

Whitehologram said:


> Ok....I worked out the problem.
> 
> It seems the wooden floor of the cage is a little bit off, not quite straight. So when she was running it banged against the bars (A Leon cage has little metal pins to hold the wooden levels in place) and the little metal pin was tapping and clattering and the stand of the wodent wheel was banging and wobbling.
> 
> I've moved the wodent wheel to one side, put the granite water/food stand right next to it to weight it down and also put the wooden stand next to that. The wodent wheel is totally pinned into the corner now and it cant wiggle/wobble/clatter/bang/ or tap tap tap any more!
> 
> So now I can officially say I'm a wodent wheel convert


Mine does that too so I put it upside down and put the bottom bar of the wheel stand through the top bars of the cage and used string/ties to attach it tightly so it wouldn't shake around.


----------



## Charley101

Updated pictures of mine 

*Hamsters*

*Mylo's, Syrian*




























*Bella's, Hybrid*










*Noah's, Winter White*










*Flynn's, Robo*










*Gerbils*

*Luna and Lexie*




















*Maisie*


----------



## Tomskrat

This is the Dequ girls current cage. if all goes to plan, hope to add another 1 or 2 levels this year


----------



## Whitehologram

Busy clean out day today.


















The base. I moved, and changed the ladder. Lowered the house and made the digging area deeper on one side. Cococnut loo still in the same spot.








The middle level; just moved some stuff about and added the funny soft shoe.








Main level; changed a few things out and moved the ladders. All to keep it interesting for her.








Penthouse; added the branch and moved stuff around.

and after a good look around she dived into the digging pit.


----------



## Whitehologram

This is only temporary but it's a start. This is Daisy's playpen. I ordered the floor of it...which is desert cork (60cmx90cm) and for today (because I cant wait...I never can) I made it up to see how it's going to look with the cardboard box the cork came in.

Now to explain a little. We have a very small flat and cant really have this out all the time but we can have it out in the evenings. The plan it to make this so that it can be taken apart easily and stored behind the cage during the day.

I chose the cork because I thought as an extra bonus it might look nice as a back on her cage. More natural looking, yk. We're planning on having 2 plastic sides, 2 wooden sides so we can see her better.

Anyway I'm excited about he new project and I wanted to share the begin.


----------



## Guest

Austins cage (yes I know its pink how embarrassing for him ) 









Alfies cage


----------



## Snippet

Hi New Puppy Mum, how big are your hamster's cages? I'm just wondering because they look tiny.


----------



## peter0

I have to agree with Snippet. They look to small to house most small furries and syrians are quite big and need a ton of room with tons to keep them occupied and stimulated, There are a lot of people on here with great cage and set-ups and you could do it cheaper than you think


----------



## Wolfy

This is my cage and sorry its night time and the my light bulb only really hits top level some middle level and nothing on lower level really >.< lol its also a dull light bulb dont want my babys eyes hurting even more so for my albino want him to keep what little sight he has and not go blind coz of the light.

1. the whole cage 
2. bottom level 
3. middle level
4. top level also there fav place to sit sleep and watch us humans running around lol they normally have a hammock for all of them to lay in up here but they soiled there fav one and the other one they wouldent lay in as it was an open top one and its really bright in the day at the top of the cage so they hated it they will have the round one back in the morning :thumbup: then happy ratties with the fav hammock :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Snippet said:


> Hi New Puppy Mum, how big are your hamster's cages? I'm just wondering because they look tiny.


A lot bigger than they look 

Austin`s cage is more long than wide, I`m not sure what the dimensions are because we bought it 3 years ago, and I have since thrown the box away.

Alfie`s cage is 45.5 x 29 x 18cm although I`m not sure if that`s big enough, we can`t fit a larger cage and he gets plenty of time outside the cage. 
Although he hasn`t got a wheel, does anyone know where I can get a good affordable hamster wheel?


----------



## peter0

New Puppy Mum said:


> A lot bigger than they look
> 
> Austin`s cage is more long than wide, I`m not sure what the dimensions are because we bought it 3 years ago, and I have since thrown the box away.
> 
> Alfie`s cage is 45.5 x 29 x 18cm although I`m not sure if that`s big enough, we can`t fit a larger cage and he gets plenty of time outside the cage.
> Although he hasn`t got a wheel, does anyone know where I can get a good affordable hamster wheel?


The bar cage is the Ferplast Paula? It really is much to small and couldn't fit in a decent sized wheel in it. Are they Syrian hamsters?


----------



## rainstars

Wolfy I love the setup


----------



## Wolfy

thanks  gonna buy some more stuff for the cage also thinking of changing the levels and designing something for the cage that gives them more climbing and hammocks and such but gonna wait for them to get abit bigger and add things along the way to see if they like it first


----------



## Guest

peter0 said:


> The bar cage is the Ferplast Paula? It really is much to small and couldn't fit in a decent sized wheel in it. Are they Syrian hamsters?


Yes and yes. I really don`t want to move Austin, but I think I will move Alfie into a bigger cage


----------



## sully

New Puppy Mum said:


> Yes and yes. I really don`t want to move Austin, but I think I will move Alfie into a bigger cage


Not ideal, but if you dont want to move Austin could you combine the two cages and any accessories just for him so he has more room, then get Alfie a big cage?


----------



## Wolfy

Just rearranged some stuff in my cage and added a few new bits tell me what u think if its to much or if theres anything else u would like to see in my cage

Photo 1. the whole cage from front veiw

Photo 2. bottom level one big wooden house one small wooden box and a ladder hammock toy and 2 wooden fruit chews

Photo 3. middle level one wheel one large hammock across the top 2 cardboard boxs 2 rattle ball toys one big wooden ball toy chew one rodent double ladder toy one water bottle

Photo 4. on the top top half floor: one food bowl one fruit veg bowl one treat stick 2 wooden fruit chews.
on the full top floor: one wooden seasaw two hammocks one wooden box one small blanket (they like to snuggle up under the flooring blankets so thought id add one just for them to snuggle in) one wooden ball toy chew one parrot rope and one bigger water bottle


----------



## Tomskrat

some amazing cages:thumbup:

got some new bedding (finacard) for the goos, and snapped a few pics.


----------



## Cami

Thought I would upload some pics of my tanks for my gerbils 
First up is the boys tank, there are 6 of them living in it. I am planning on getting a bigger tank asap, just need to find one cheap enough!










and the girls tank, there's 5 of them, again I'm planning on updating it asap










Here's the tank I had a while ago, housed one gerbil










This is a cage Cookie my syrian lived in when he was alive










This was Blackberry's cage, she seemed to like the rotastack, but i wouldn't reccomend it, it's a pain to keep clean and doesn't get enough air flow so the smell builds very quickly!


----------



## Felixteteddys

This new one is for my campbells


----------



## peter0

I love natural looking cages and yours is beautiful! I bet your hams are extremely happy in that paradise. Mine is jealous


----------



## Felixteteddys

Thank you I do my best 

Here is a another one, but its not full on screen and just 1 qm sized.


----------



## peter0

Wow it's still an amazing cage and just looks so cool! You have some very lucky hamsters


----------



## Donna3939

Although I don't have my rats yet (I'm getting my girls next month) I have an explorer for them and its been set up since March! And I have a spare cage for hospital/separation purposes (a mamble).

Anyway, obviously its tidy at the minute because there hasn't been any activity in it but I'd appreciate any layout improvements that you think I could make before getting the girls (I'm getting a trio) 

The explorer with the mamble on top: 

Inside the explorer:


----------



## peter0

Your cage looks great to me and you will have some very happy rats

It would kill me having a set up cage and having to wait so long, bet you can't wait to get them!


----------



## LostGirl

looks great donna! x


----------



## Donna3939

peter0 said:


> Your cage looks great to me and you will have some very happy rats
> 
> It would kill me having a set up cage and having to wait so long, bet you can't wait to get them!


Yep! I've been on a Rat Forum since last October and been on the waiting list for rats since January (before I got my cage done up, I bought it 2nd hand on ebay) so I was getting a bit jumpy, then I got news that my girls had been born, Phew! So relieved! xx


----------



## Eriya

Donna3939 said:


> Although I don't have my rats yet (I'm getting my girls next month) I have an explorer for them and its been set up since March! And I have a spare cage for hospital/separation purposes (a mamble).
> 
> Anyway, obviously its tidy at the minute because there hasn't been any activity in it but I'd appreciate any layout improvements that you think I could make before getting the girls (I'm getting a trio)
> 
> The explorer with the mamble on top:
> 
> Inside the explorer:


Your cage looks lovely - and so much space for the three girls  Just out of curiosity - what did you make the tray of?


----------



## Donna3939

Eriya said:


> Just out of curiosity - what did you make the tray of?


A few months ago there was a lass called Joanne who was getting them custom made via her page on facebook. Unfortunately the cost of the plastic used has risen drastically so she had to stop. I'm quite lucky in that I got mine before it happened. Its a tough plastic just for info.


----------



## Eriya

Donna3939 said:


> A few months ago there was a lass called Joanne who was getting them custom made via her page on facebook. Unfortunately the cost of the plastic used has risen drastically so she had to stop. I'm quite lucky in that I got mine before it happened. Its a tough plastic just for info.


That's a shame


----------



## whitefairy

Hi all 
I have a new cage for my hamster, the ikea detolf


----------



## polishrose

Great cage...I especially love how you've made him live upside down teehee, just klidding


----------



## whitefairy

I charged pic from iPad


----------



## Felixteteddys

Really like the detolf


----------



## polishrose

Wondering if this will work. ..my hamsters new cage.the last pic is to show how big it is using my 4 year old as a size guide lol


----------



## Felixteteddys

Rabbits pleace


----------



## Donna3939

What beautiful bunnies. Gorgeous  x


----------



## Tomskrat

lovely lion heads. blue eyes :001_wub:

This is my rats current cage an aventura/x trail. All metal to stop chewers. 
currently home to 5 boysies.


----------



## Kiansmummy

Wow I love thread what fab cages your furry crutters all have, I think I may need to pinch a few ideas for when we get out baby ratties x


----------



## Kiansmummy

Can anyone recommend some good cages for just a pair of rats, please post pics and links  x


----------



## Lavenderb

Kiansmummy said:


> Can anyone recommend some good cages for just a pair of rats, please post pics and links  x


Whats your budget?


----------



## Lavenderb

My new bin cage for the mice. Used a soldering iron to cut the plastic window out. Leaves a much smoother edge. They have more space to run. Cardboard tubes and millet sprays are hung across the cage to add more climbing options. I'll be adding even more to this cage to keep them entertained.


----------



## Kiansmummy

Lavenderb said:


> Whats your budget?


I'm not sure yet I'd like to see a few ideas some fairly cheap and others at the expensive side of the scale x


----------



## halfeatenapple

I got a Furplast furet plus off Amazon for 85 quid. Wouldn't want smaller or cheaper.


----------



## Guest

The girls cage 










Upstairs









Downstairs


----------



## simplysardonic

B3rnie said:


> The girls cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downstairs


Is that a purple peg basket I see? I NEED some of those:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Is that a purple peg basket I see? I NEED some of those:001_tt1:


Yes it is 

It is one of the things that Wobbles sent to me so no idea where it came from


----------



## simplysardonic

B3rnie said:


> Yes it is
> 
> It is one of the things that Wobbles sent to me so no idea where it came from


:crying::crying::crying::crying:

Now I shall have to trawl the internet until I find them


----------



## thedogsmother

simplysardonic said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Now I shall have to trawl the internet until I find them


They sell them in Home Bargains and B&M bargains, I have them for my lot


----------



## whitefairy

Hi.

That's all my cages with my pets 

*My cages*

Here my winter white argente - bin cage 80 cm x 40 cm:




Here my winter white pudding - ikea detolf 163 cm x 40 cm:






Here my syrian hamster - 80 cm x 50 cm:



Here my 3 gerbils - 100 cm x 40 cm:



*My pets*

ww argente:


syrian hamster:


ww pudding:


3 gerbils:


----------



## Donna3939

Kiansmummy said:


> Can anyone recommend some good cages for just a pair of rats, please post pics and links  x


I can recommend the mamble. You can get it in 2 sizes, one width of 80cm the other (which I've got) is 100cm. You can order it with or without accessories (shelf, bowl, tubes). Here is the link.

PS, the bar spacing is good for babies  x


----------



## andypandy11

planning on making some of these to keep and sell


----------



## jaderosehere

Hi all, first post for me 
I used to have rats when I lived at home, and I really miss having them 
I'm currently talking my boyfriend into having them, but I've seen alot of you who have posted are using blankets in the cages, how often do these need cleaning? does this work better than sawdust?
thanks 
Jade


----------



## thedogsmother

jaderosehere said:


> Hi all, first post for me
> I used to have rats when I lived at home, and I really miss having them
> I'm currently talking my boyfriend into having them, but I've seen alot of you who have posted are using blankets in the cages, how often do these need cleaning? does this work better than sawdust?
> thanks
> Jade


Ive used fleece before, I find I had to change it every couple of days or it started so I now use shredded paper, your other suggestion of sawdust though is definately out, its really bad for most rodents (including rats) as it affects their respiratory system, you need to look for something like aubiose if you want something similar to shavings/sawdust.


----------



## jaderosehere

thedogsmother said:


> Ive used fleece before, I find I had to change it every couple of days or it started so I now use shredded paper, your other suggestion of sawdust though is definately out, its really bad for most rodents (including rats) as it affects their respiratory system, you need to look for something like aubiose if you want something similar to shavings/sawdust.


yeah I'd heard that, we used a rodent safe one, can't remember exactly as I was very young, but the fleece idea seems a lot cleaner for the environment, less waste anyway. 
thanks for the reply


----------



## Wobbles

simplysardonic said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Now I shall have to trawl the internet until I find them


I got it from Poundland SS, and they do a lovely purple-y lilac one, I just wanted a pink one!


----------



## Maltey

I never get decent pics of the cage once it's cleaned out- I'm usually too exhausted! But I got some today:

Whole thing:









Left half:









Right half:









Top left quarter:









Bottom left quarter:









Top right quarter:









Bottom right quarter:









And some ratties in it


----------



## jaderosehere

Maltey said:


> I never get decent pics of the cage once it's cleaned out- I'm usually too exhausted! But I got some today:
> 
> Whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left half:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right half:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top left quarter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom left quarter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top right quarter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom right quarter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some ratties in it


wow, how many rats do you have? They look like they're spoilt rotten!


----------



## CRL

all my cages. 
left top is Lorien the Hammies cage
left middle (Mary) is Riley's cage
left bottom (freddy) is currently spare until monday
middle top (furet plus) is Kyddin, Severus, Mykah and Tylar's cage
middle bottom (furet plus) is Phoenix, Ryvan, Coren and Loren's cage
middle top (furet tower) is Asher, Dorrien, Jaston, Lucifer and Tyrion's cage
middle bottom (furet tower) is Wraythe, Rhage, Phury and Serin's cage
right top (furet tower) is Rydddlin, SaTrryn, Naethryn, Yaellin, Remus, Jerrick and Krevan's cage
right bottom (furet tower) is Rixon and Reuben's cage









Top cage is Lorien hammies cage
bottom cage is Riley's cage









Kyddin, Severus, Mykah and Tylar's cage









Phoenix, Ryvan, Coren and Loren's cage









Asher, Dorrien, Jaston, Lucifer and Tyrion's cage









Wraythe, Rhage, Phury and Serin's cage









Rydddlin, SaTrryn, Naethryn, Yaellin, Remus, Jerrick and Krevan's cage









Rixon and Reuben's cage (they have no hammocks as both are getting old and dont use them so have more ground things).


----------



## Babbo

Very Cool Cage ;-)


----------



## halfeatenapple

OK so I have no idea how to do pics and no actual camera so a link to my fb will have to do. This was last weeks set up (changed yesterday)




__ https://www.facebook.com/nhebditch/posts/10151512844963255



Apologies for the rangers curtains behind. I was sleeping in my bothers old room while I moved.


----------



## halfeatenapple

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0671542873255.448337.572303254&type=1&theater

This weeks set up.

I need to sew them some cube things once I have my current assessment out of the way!


----------



## Waterlily

CRL said:


> all my cages.
> left top is Lorien the Hammies cage
> left middle (Mary) is Riley's cage
> left bottom (freddy) is currently spare until monday
> middle top (furet plus) is Kyddin, Severus, Mykah and Tylar's cage
> middle bottom (furet plus) is Phoenix, Ryvan, Coren and Loren's cage
> middle top (furet tower) is Asher, Dorrien, Jaston, Lucifer and Tyrion's cage
> middle bottom (furet tower) is Wraythe, Rhage, Phury and Serin's cage
> right top (furet tower) is Rydddlin, SaTrryn, Naethryn, Yaellin, Remus, Jerrick and Krevan's cage
> right bottom (furet tower) is Rixon and Reuben's cage


lol are they all yours, or some rescues?


----------



## CRL

Waterlily said:


> lol are they all yours, or some rescues?


they are all mine. i have 28 boys. some of the boys are rescues but i dont send them on i keep them myself.


----------



## Maltey

Hey Jaderosehere! I have 18 girls


----------



## MummyD

here is a pic of Muffin's new mansion its an Alexander large hamster/rodent house..be warned they are MASSIVE


----------



## halfeatenapple

__ https://www.facebook.com/nhebditch/posts/10151563664483255



This weeks set up.... (late because phone wouldn't work!!)

Sorry the cardboard protecting the wall behind makes it hard to see I know :/


----------



## Guest

New cage layout 
There is no wheel in the cage at the moment because I need to buy them a new one, as they have worn the bearings 

Full cage









Upstairs









Downstairs


----------



## kodakkuki

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Wynter

I am new here but I thought id post photos of some of my animal cages. 
Hamsters
Wynter (syrian hamster) Ferplast Furret Plus (80x50x70cm)








Sansa (syrian hamster) another Furret Plus








Bear (syrian hamster) ZooZone 2 (100x50x40cm)








Whiskey (winter white dwarf hamster) another zz2








Beansprout (syrian) bottom level of a skyline sky rat 100 (100x50x40cm)








Saoirse (syrian) top level of a skyline sky rat 100 (100x50x45)








Pudding's (winter white) retirement home a mini duna (55x40x25)








Stevie (disabled syrian) Ferplast Kios (70x50x25cm)


----------



## MummyD

picture of Muffin's cage, added some nice new bits, removed some of the wooden bits the cage came with but I think she loves it bless her



and in this one you can just see her sand bath in the corner, (she uses it for the loo but hey she has fun bless her, she got a massive cardboard tube in there too



and 1 of my little girl watching her


----------



## GhostsInSnow

I just realised I've never posted my Hammies set-ups.
Soooo, here is my Syrian Hamster, Fudge's set-up (Alaska 84x48.5x44cm) :


And my Roborovski Hamster, Sheldon's set-up (ZooZone 1 72x46x32.5cm) :


I made the shelf in Sheldons cage myself ^_^


----------



## halfeatenapple

Come now folks!! updates are in order!! <hands on hips, taps foot>


----------



## thedogsmother

halfeatenapple said:


> Come now folks!! updates are in order!! <hands on hips, taps foot>


Im getting a new cage soon, cant have the newbie (Jasper) living in an old cage can I , I will get pics when it arrives and he is installed . I will try to remember to get pics of the other cages but they haven't really changed since I last posted, just the interior layouts.


----------



## halfeatenapple

thedogsmother said:


> Im getting a new cage soon, cant have the newbie (Jasper) living in an old cage can I , I will get pics when it arrives and he is installed . I will try to remember to get pics of the other cages but they haven't really changed since I last posted, just the interior layouts.


Of course not!!  Me too, when I get the boys the SRS (if I ever start this job  ) I will post hundreds of pics!! I hate the furet plus for them... it just looks too small with their huge fluffy butts in!


----------



## kodakkuki

halfeatenapple said:


> Come now folks!! updates are in order!! <hands on hips, taps foot>


ever heard of a ferplast duetto?! 
:aureola:

watch this space!


----------



## Micky93

Ok, lets start with the ratties new cage....

(Liberta Explorer)



And my Syrian hamster, Bolt's, cage (Alexander Cage)


----------



## Raising Baby Tillie

The pics aren't showing up! :sad:


----------



## Chyuu

Micky93: I LOVE how the UK actually sells cages that are suitable for Syrians! In the US, I have NEVER found a cage that was suitable, and one cage "meant" for rats (but the bar spacing was good for hamsters) that could be the BARE MINIMUM for a Syrian.

And here is my rat cage!
It is the bottom unit of a Ferret Nation 142. I would use the whole thing but I only have two rats and it takes up so much space. My cage blankets never match because I just have random fleece thrown in there. They also don't have any hammocks in there at the moment because I had just cleaned it and forgot to hang one before the picture!


----------



## 11millsl

This is my gerbils new cage









Does anyone know how to post proper pictures on?


----------



## Leon64

I've just got 4 baby gerbils & made them a nice big cage, I blogged about it here if anyone's interested - there's a video too


----------



## Donna3939

Well I changed my rats' Explorer for SRS and made them into 2 triples 

The girls' triple has access to all three sections, with the top Explorer part and the top of the SRS making a cage in itself with the cutout base so that the girls can get to the bottom of the SRS.

The boys' cage is set out slightly differently. The top Explorer part is completely separate from the SRS, and the SRS is just an open plan cage.

I'm so happy with them  :

The Rat Room - 

The girls' Triple - 

The girls' Triple (Top) - 

The girls' Triple (Middle) - 

The girls' Triple (Bottom) - 

The boys' Cage (Open plan SRS with separate Explorer half above) - 

The boys' SRS (Top) - 

The boys' SRS (Bottom) -


----------



## whitefairy

Hi all.

That's the cage for my new Campbell hamster 
It's a Ferplast Criceti 15, 78 cm x 48 cm x 39 cm height.


----------



## Felixteteddys

Rabbits Place


----------



## Tweeety

Amazing! :w00t:


----------



## Fluffydd

That is an amazing home for rabbits. They must really love living there


----------



## Felixteteddys

Thats my hamster cages -

in this one lives my syrian hamster "Montelino"



















This one is for my 8 campbell girls:


----------



## we989we

Syrian hamster cages, old aquarium (80x35x50cm):



Syrian hamster bin cages


Dwarf hamster cages, Zoozone 1


Degus cages (100x75x160cm)


Syrian Hamster cages (80x45x35cm)


All dimensions are length x width x height


----------



## Cami

This is my rats cage, it's home to 4, year old females. This was a couple cleans ago when I actually remembered to take a pic when it looked tidy and yes I did add more toys afterwards (they were all in the wash)


----------



## simplysardonic

Just got a group of 4 does & a pair of bucks these days, this is their setup as of this morning:


----------



## polishrose

bvcfJany said:


> ?
> ??????????????Q?Q:2876?40?272 TEL?138?7382?5717 ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????900???????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Q?Q:2876?40?272 TEL?138?7382?5717 ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????200??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????,???????? ??????????????????315-433???????????????????????????????????????/???/????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????9v???????????????1-200??????200???????????????????????????,?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????Q?Q:2876?40?272 TEL?138?7382?5717 ???????? ????,????,???? ???? ?????**??? ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????.????.????.????
> ???????????????????????????????????? ????
> ???????? ???
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????2?????????????????????????????????
> ????
> ??????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ??31??????????2011?4?29??8???????????????????????????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????2??
> ????
> ???????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????21??????????6??????????????7??????14????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????2011?4?29?????????5?1???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???: ??????????
> ???? | ??????????SN043?


huh??Think the rodents are trying to post their own pictures LOL


----------



## Sheli88

Wow, some amazing cages here. Great unique ideas. 

Mine are not great, just something we put together quickly but do they job well (Suzy and Charlie - syrians).


----------



## Sheli88

And my mouse bin cages (small one is temporary after we ended up with 2 girls that turned out to be 1 girl and 1 boy!)


----------



## polishrose

Shelli it looks as though your mice don't have any substrate/bedding?Or am I not looking at it properly?


----------



## Sheli88

They have newspaper on the bottom and tissue in their bed areas Polishrose


----------



## Charley101

Winter White Darwin's 91cm Clearseal tank


----------



## Cherpi

So I've made a bin cage (not furnished yet) for a syrian, which I should be getting in a few weeks time.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Made a cute set up for 3 mice today. Just cleaned cage thats all...
Currently have 14 bins! Will get measurements soon but there is 2X115L, 6X60L,4X48L and 2X40L. 40L are not for them just when I clean the cages. 
I am still deciding upon how many groups of mice I am going to have but one thing I have decided is I will be having pets (der) and girls and boys. But they will always be separate. Deciding this weekend.


----------



## Morie

Does anyone have any photos of natural mouse habitats? I'm looking for inspiration.


----------



## Gerbil

*Homemade Gerbil Cage*

The cage consists of the lower two sections constructed of some contiboard I had lying around and perspex panelling at the front. Each of these two floors is 75cm x 50cm.

The two panels may be removed separately. The natural ventilation of these sections is not great so each level is fitted with a 120mm fan which rotates at very slow speed to avoid draughts.

The cage is located in a hallway with no natural light and so the cage is illuminated with 12 LED bulbs (2x 3 watts). These are operated on a timer switch to simulate 12 hours of daylight.

Occasionally we go away. Friends and neighbours take care of food and water for us, but the internal hallway where the cage is located can get chilly in winter so the cage also has low wattage central heating in the form of a "wardrobe heater". This is thermostatically controlled and a reptile mat underneath part, but not all of the rotastak. If I don't quite get it right, the gerbils can escape the heat.

The floors can be separately removed and there are side access panels.

Above the lower two floors, floors 3-7 are comprised of Rotastak with anti-gnaw rings fitted. To travel from level 1 to level 7 the gerbils climb approx 1.5 metres.

All of the materials, wood, perspex, electronics, rotastak etc was either around the house or second-hand from ebay. I think I've spent about £100 on it.

The four sisters seem to enjoy it but still come to the wired unit to come out and play.


----------



## pawsandwhiskers

Those cages look fantastic  here's the ones I have for my gerbils - I have better pictures but I can't find them  (excuse my daughters' feet)


----------



## Cami

Peter my little roborovski has just moved into his new home, it's a bit of a work in progress but we're getting there


----------



## picaresque

My mouse setups -

My single male's Savic Cambridge


The bottom Barney cage is currently housing my female group, and the Zoozone 1 contains three young males. I'm hoping to upgrade the girls to a Freddy or similar soon and the boys will then move into the Barney if all goes well


----------



## BattleKat

I think I've finally got my mouse cage sorted.
The shelves are held on by very strong bathroom suckers so I haven't got any legs to clean around and they can be easily moved up/down depending on what's in the cage. It's taken me years to find the ideal solution!

The ovo isn't a cage I'd recommend for about a hundred reasons, but as an add on it's going down very well with my mice. I just need some more tubes!


----------



## picaresque

My current mousey setups

Savic Zeno 2, home to eight does


Hobie's Barney cage


Token's Liberta Portofino mouse cage, which is a bit pokey 


Savic Cambridge belonging to Tweek


And finally Savic Cambridge number two which is home to Pengwing


----------



## Hotfire606

BattleKat said:


> I think I've finally got my mouse cage sorted.
> The shelves are held on by very strong bathroom suckers so I haven't got any legs to clean around and they can be easily moved up/down depending on what's in the cage. It's taken me years to find the ideal solution!
> 
> The ovo isn't a cage I'd recommend for about a hundred reasons, but as an add on it's going down very well with my mice. I just need some more tubes!


:thumbup1: That is an amazing setup.

I know this was posted AGES ago, do you still have this setup? I would love to see how the suckers hold up the shelves if you could get a closer picture? :001_huh:

Thanks very much!


----------



## Hotfire606

So... Lets keep this post going, I want to see all the setups. :biggrin:

So, this is my Syrians setup.

Sorry for the horrid quality. Thats a massive 11/12 inch wheel, so won't need to keep upgrading. Her 'shelf' is made out of a shoe box, the one I made from lollipop sticks CRUMBLED (due to the dried wheatpaste 'glue'). It is so annoying, I brought about 4 hides, but she had chosen to sleep in the corner by the radiator under her shelf!

Her bin cage is a 80x40cm storage bin, connected (via tubes) to (what I assume) is a small ferplast duna (56x40cm), which a friend gave me for free. I accidentally broke the shelf, so she doesn't have that anymore. 

I love this, though it isn't pretty. VERY jealous after seeing bigger cages. Oh well, I'm pretty young so this was a good first try!


----------



## BattleKat

Hotfire606 said:


> :thumbup1: That is an amazing setup.
> 
> I know this was posted AGES ago, do you still have this setup? I would love to see how the suckers hold up the shelves if you could get a closer picture? :001_huh:
> 
> Thanks very much!


I do!
The habitrail keeps expanding though.

The suckers hold up exceptionally well - in fact the other day I went to move the shelf a fraction and I simply couldn't get one of them off - I had to get my OH to do it.

Will try to remember to get some more photos later


----------



## BattleKat

Ok,

Here is the set up now (the branch is fantastic)









The bits behind the plant (there's also some that goes down behind the tv)

















Here are the upside down bathroom corner shelves (which I'd only trust with lightweight things)









and here are the screw-type bathroom accessories from Ikea.

















The back is held up with a towel rail, and the front corners are held up with soap dishes.


----------



## DarceyB

BattleKat said:


> Ok,
> 
> Here is the set up now (the branch is fantastic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bits behind the plant (there's also some that goes down behind the tv)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the upside down bathroom corner shelves (which I'd only trust with lightweight things)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the screw-type bathroom accessories from Ikea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is held up with a towel rail, and the front corners are held up with soap dishes.


Just... wow. This is the most amazing setup I have ever seen!


----------



## BritishBilbo

My adopted rescue Robo Ham currently has a zoozone 1, hes called Robbie 

View media item 74653


----------



## Grommet

This is the current home for my two rats, Rölli and Leopold. I like the size of the cage but it's so hard for me to decorate it since the doors are tiny, and therefore there is a lot of unused space. I'm thinking of getting Suite Royal 95 or Critter Nation, and also a third rat  It's a shame though that both of those cages cost over 300 euros


----------



## Loopy-Chi

Hi everybody, I recently signed up to this forum seeking advice on a cat, I didn't even think to check out other parts of the forum! 
Anyway my cage is an Ikea hack. I Dont have any recent pics of it but here's how it looked at Christmas.


----------



## Forever Autumn

My degu's cage (4 males):




























My Dwarf Hamsters cage (single male, Mr.Chibs)



















My gerbils Detolf from Ikea.










Only pics I've got at the moment, need more recent one.


----------



## Clear Sparkle

44 Gallon Tank for two female Gerbils. They were in a 20 gallon but it was far too small.


----------



## Clear Sparkle

whitefairy said:


> Hi.
> 
> That's all my cages with my pets
> 
> *My cages*
> 
> Here my winter white argente - bin cage 80 cm x 40 cm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my winter white pudding - ikea detolf 163 cm x 40 cm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my syrian hamster - 80 cm x 50 cm:
> 
> 
> 
> Here my 3 gerbils - 100 cm x 40 cm:
> 
> 
> 
> *My pets*
> 
> ww argente:
> 
> 
> syrian hamster:
> 
> 
> ww pudding:
> 
> 
> 3 gerbils:


Beautiful and clean❤


----------



## Dogwash

I'd like to show Clover's house. She is an eight month old gerbil. We've had her since summer 2017. My partner saw her in a pet shop alone in a plastic box, desperately scrabbling at the corner with her eyes shut. She was the last in her litter, left behind by herself. We decided to rescue her from the pet shop prison and give her a loving home. I'd never had a rodent pet before.
We had her at first in one of those standard pet shop gerbil cages, plastic bottom and wire top, maybe 30x60cm base.
We put in plenty of substrate, a little coconut shell house, a wooden tunnel, some cardboard tubes.
I could see that even though it was a much nicer she was soon frustrated by the limited space, digging into the corners trying to explore past the plastic walls. She had so much energy it was sad to see her unable to really run about properly.
I didn't like how she had to walk on wire on the upper levels, so I put in cardboard on the floor. I had made a little cardboard tunnel system for the lower part of the cage and she loved climbing in and out of that.
She's not been in her cage for more than a couple of weeks when I decided I was going to build her something a bit more substantial, something wooden, not made of plastic and metal, where she could feel more natural and relaxed.
Somewhere with where she could carry out as much instinctive behaviour as possible and be happier and healthier as a result.

So here it is:-





  








Clover's house




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018








Basically it is made of three parts

At the bottom there is a 112 Litre tank I ordered from eBay.

I built a wooden frame to sit tightly over the glass tank, to support the wooden cage on top.

In there I put the slanted disc, a sand bath, two seesaws, and a wheel (which I turned upside down and screwed to the wooden cage, giving her an extra platform to sit on up top). There's four wooden bridges held in place by thin chain attached to hooks in the wooden walls. Two nets to climb on and a long tube for her to slide inside. Hay in one of the wooden houses, coconut fibre in the other. Substrate covering the tunnel system so she can dig and make her own tunnels.





  








Clover's House




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Clover's House




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Clover's House




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Clover's House




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Clover's House




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Clover's House




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018








We put a bean bag in front of her open door now when we are in the front room so that she can hop over to the sofa to be with us and she comes and goes as she pleases.
We didn't do this immediately, it was a process of getting her used to more freedom within boundaries. She knows now if she drops down onto the floor then she will be caught and out back in her house with the door shut. She likes to come out for a long time so now she just stays on the sofa with us rather than trying to explore further.




  








Clover's House




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




Front door open, bean bag in place so she can come out onto the sofa whenever she feels like it






Here she is on her front porch.




  








Clover




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




Sitting in her doorway surveying the scene






I bought a load of cardboard postal tubes with some wide masking tape and made a tunnel system to put in the tank and cover with substrate.




  








Tunnels




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




Tunnel complex built to sit in the tank










  








Clover




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




Out on gerbil patrol










  








Clover




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




Oi! Get out of there!










  








Clover




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




Clover by her wheel


----------



## Dogwash

Hugo came along a few months later. He's a Russian Dwarf Hamster around five months old. He had also been left behind last of the litter and was in the same plastic cell in the same pet shop prison. He got lucky and escaped with us.

We put him into Clover's old wire and plastic cage at first, but I already knew he would be having a hamster palace to match Clover's.





  








Hugo's house




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Hugo's house




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Hugo's house




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Hugo's house




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Hugo's house




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018












  








Hugo's house




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018








I made him some tunnels for underneath the house




  








Tunnels to go underneath




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018








Here's Hugo




  








Hugo




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




Hugo the Russian Dwarf Hamster






When he was younger 




  








Hugo




__
Dogwash


__
Jan 28, 2018




When he was younger


----------



## noushka05

Wow they are awesome @Dogwash. Clover & Hugo are very lucky indeed to have such a caring owner create such fabulous habitats for them  (they are both extremely cute by the way)


----------



## Dogwash

noushka05 said:


> Wow they are awesome @Dogwash. Clover & Hugo are very lucky indeed to have such a caring owner create such fabulous habitats for them  (they are both extremely cute by the way)


Thanks - I think I enjoyed making their houses almost as much as they seem to love living in them 

It's worth every penny to see them running about having fun


----------



## simplysardonic

Those really are great habitats for your little furries @Dogwash, it's so lovely to see the work you've put in to make them happy.


----------



## Dogwash

simplysardonic said:


> Those really are great habitats for your little furries @Dogwash, it's so lovely to see the work you've put in to make them happy.


Thanks, they give us much love back


----------



## Engel98

Nikos current cage setup. (486 square inches of floor space)


----------



## Malongow

Hello everybody !
Here my cages on Cromimi


----------



## Vincenzos_Mum

This is Chenzos set up I just feel like it's not good enough lol.i want the 2 critter nations but no money lol


----------



## Knighterist

I have had an Alaska almost since the beginning. Personally I felt ashamed. I got a good sized cage that is the minimum required size, and yet I always feel it is quite empty and not sure how to fit the toys in. Naturally Marble definitely got bored and started the bar bar chewing habit.
Tonight I figured I'll try to do without the big black platform that came with the cage and surprisingly I could fit a lot more toys!
Here is the result. Is it too cramped or unsafe for Marble?









I have upgraded to hemp bedding and using a bit of clean and cosy for his burrow and den area.


----------



## maisie jayne

Here are a couple of Lyla's new home. She was chewing bars in her old one, so we went bigger, but she is now chewing at the wood. We bought lots of chew toys and places for her to play, sand bath, houses etc and a large wheel. We dont know what else to do


----------



## Kezzpott

My cages are:

Homemade franken bin for a male Syrian. It's 1000 square inches.

2 detolfs for 2 dwarf hamsters. 

Little Friends Dorchester for a female Syrian (waiting for her custom cage)

And we also have a detolf which houses our 3 gerbils


----------



## Fake.Slav

This is a DIY cage for a little adopted 1 year old Roborovski hamster, which is roughly about 1300/1400 square inches of floor space!
I'll be getting more hides soon but atm this is all I have. He has also decided that the sand is where he wants to sleep


----------

